# NITECORE TM26 QUADRAY (4 x XM-L U2 | 1-4x18650 / 2-8xR/CR123) Review



## turboBB

*N*itecore raises the stakes in one-upmanship with the latest in their Tiny Monster series, the TM26:



Five well-spaced output levels with range between 3 to 3500 lumens easily accessed via a two-stage electronic switch? - Check!
OLED display that can indicate: battery voltage/gauge, estimated runtime, internal temperature? - Check!
Built-in active thermal management, charger and tripod mount? - Check!
All this in a light not much bigger than a can of soda? - Check!

Suffice to say, the TM26 is currently one of the most technologically advanced flashlight in production. However, cynicists would point out that extra features just means extra things to potentially malfunction. Will they be right in this case? Let's see...


*MFG SPECS*
- The world's smallest 3500 lumen LED flashlight
- Integrated multi-function OLED display
- Thermal protection circuit prevents overheating
- Compatible with both 18650 Li-ion and CR123 batteries
- Intelligent charging circuit with voltage detection charges safely and rapidly
- Exceptionally long runtimes using 4 × 18650 Li-ion or 8 × CR123 batteries
- Capable of using 1 × 18650 or 2 x CR123 batteries in emergency situations
- Eight rapidly switchable brightness levels and modes to select from
- Innovative single button two-stage switch provides a user-friendly interface (Patented)
- Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating
- Integrated “Precision Digital Optics Technology” provides extreme reflector performance
- Stainless steel bezel ring protects core components from damage
- Constructed from aerospace-grade aluminum alloy
- HAIII military grade hard-anodized
- Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (submersible to two meters)
- AC charging cable included


*PACKAGING / CONTENTS*
The TM26 arrived in the following box and ample foam cushioning:


 

 



Additional accessories included are:
- 1 x o-ring
- spare rubber charging port cover
- wrist strap
- 100-240V ~50/60Hz charger (Output: 12V/1000mA)
- silica gel (yes, it's worth a mention, always nice to see this included w/electronic equipment)





*VIDEO SUMMARY*
Here is a complete video summary of the TM26 while while I work on fleshing out this review:



*SIZE / HANDLING
*





L to R (both pics): NITECORE TM11 | Shadow SL3 | NITECORE TM26 | Sunwayman T60CS | Niteye EYE30 | APEX 5T6

The above shots demonstrate just how compact the TM26 vs. other multi-emitter and multi-cell (w/exception of the SL3) lights.

Here are some direct comparo's vs. the TM11:









*BEAMSHOTS
Indoors (5m)*
L5




L4


L3


L2


L1

For details of the above indoor shots and comparo vs. many other lights, please check Epic Indoor Shots Trilogy

*OUTDOOR COMPARO VID*

Please see this thread for commentary on this vid.


*RUNTIME & OUTPUT*
The relevant battery stats are provided above each runtime graph along with: 
- Voltage of the battery at the start and end of the test
- Current draw
- Actual runtime using ANSI FL1 (first in HR and then in M so for the RL3400 on Turbo, read this as 3.0hrs or 181min)
- As of May 2012: Lumens measured on my PVC LMD @ 30 seconds
- Also for Turbo, captured the temperature: ambient, the head/fins at start and the max it reached (fan was used for all bats)




Max output measured @ 30 seconds was 3560lms w/4xRediLast 3400's (note: although I calibrate my PVC LMD before each runtime/lumens testing, the ambient temp will also cause deviations in readings).

There is a general mild decline in output from the moment the TM26 is first turned until the thermal management kicked in at 3.75 minutes and the TM26 stepped down to L4. This is maintained in perfect regulation until the cells can no longer sustain output at which there starts a gradual decline. I didn't capture the tail-end of the run (the nose dive portion) since my logger cut out but total time to 10% of initial output was about three hours. 

In L4 (High) mode, the TM26 will run nearly perfectly regulated for the full duration without stepping down:






*CHARGING ALGO*






The TM26's built-in charger doesn't exhibit a true CC/CV curve given that the current starts declining at a good clip a little over an hour into the charge
this prolongs charging by a bit; case in point, four fully depleted RediLast 3400's took ~9.4hrs to charge

Termination current is ~122mA (30.5mA if charging four cells)
In general, charging has been quite conservative; as it stands I haven't been able to get any cells charged above 4.18V
pro is that it'll lead to longer overall life of the cells used and is generally very safe
con is that if max runtime is desired, then one would need to charge the cells externally with a different charger to 4.2V (or whatever is the max for the cells in use since there are some newer batteries that can be charged to 4.35V)

Upon termination, there is a current draw of 8mA (due to the charging indicator light and the OLED display)
this isn't exactly trivial especially if less than four cells are used so I'd recommend always unplugging the charger when charging is complete
otherwise stand by current drain is respectable @ ~1.5mA w/spikes to 4mA due to locater beacon

Is able to reset a tripped PCB's
There is a weird voltage spike approximately 25min into the charge; it's likely due to my wiring config but I'll report back if I run another charging test in the future




*TM26 GALLERY*


=======
TM26 provided by Nitecore for review.


----------



## Patriot

turboBB said:


> There is a general mild decline in output from the moment the TM26 is first turned until the thermal management kicked in at 3.75 minutes and the TM26 stepped down to L4. This is maintained in perfect regulation until the cells can no longer sustain output at which there starts a gradual decline. I didn't capture the tail-end of the run since my logger cut but total time to 10% of initial output was about three hours.





It's great to see that the OLED displays conservative numbers since on a full charge, switched to L4, my light estimates 2.1 hours. Thanks for the helpful run-time chart and outstanding pictures. I'd like to put a link in my video for this thread if it's okay with you Turbo.


----------



## turboBB

Not at all, please do. Tons more testing ahead and hopefully if weather cooperates (and my wide-angle lens arrives) I'll try to get outdoors for some comparo shots/vid.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Patriot

Thanks Turbo!

The regulation at L4 is pretty amazing on this light. It's surprising that people aren't running around with their party whistles over the TM26 but apparently that $90 retail difference is the step off point for a lot of people. They all want the next greatest thing as long as it's a dollar for dollar replacement to the old. It's interesting to the point that I've wondered had Nitecore released a XM-L2 U2 TM15, would it be getting more attention..haha!


----------



## turboBB

Yeah, although straight-up L4 doesn't seem to be as efficient yielding only a few minutes more runtime... :shrug:

All,
Indoors 5m shots now added.


----------



## Overclocker

does the displayed runtime estimate change as the batteries deplete?


----------



## subwoofer

Thanks for the review and very revealing runtime graph. The performance you have measure is much as I suspected it would be.


----------



## itguy07

Interesting. Am I reading it right that you only get 3-4 mins on Turbo? Seems to be a step down from the TM15 where I can go about 20 mins on Turbo before it steps down.


----------



## turboBB

Overclocker said:


> does the displayed runtime estimate change as the batteries deplete?


I'd imagine that it should and that it's calculated off of the voltage reading but it seems that the only thing that is actively being updated in real time is the temp readout whereas the battery reading isn't as accurate during actual use. I'm currently testing this further to see if I can pinpoint the cause.

UPDATE: The voltage does seem to be updated frequently enough but the runtime is only calculated to 1/10 (e.g. 1.5hrs, 1.6hrs, 1.7hrs and not 1.51hrs, 1.52hrs, 1.53hrs) so basically it'll only update with each .1v drop.

Basically, you should expect something like:

VoltageRuntime3.691.63.681.63.671.63.661.63.651.63.641.63.631.63.621.63.611.63.61.63.591.53.581.5
 



subwoofer said:


> Thanks for the review and very revealing runtime graph. The performance you have measure is much as I suspected it would be.


Yeah I actually hit 3700 (at initial turn-on) consistently with a second sample that was sent for testing it's easily 100 over the first one although not really visible to the naked eye.



itguy07 said:


> Interesting. Am I reading it right that you only get 3-4 mins on Turbo? Seems to be a step down from the TM15 where I can go about 20 mins on Turbo before it steps down.


Yes, it's temperature dependent although you can re-initiate turbo for a shorter period thereafter. As for TM15 comparo, that's not really apples to apples since TM15 outputs "only" 2450 lumens so not even in the same league...


----------



## itguy07

turboBB said:


> Yes, it's temperature dependent although you can re-initiate turbo for a shorter period thereafter. As for TM15 comparo, that's not really apples to apples since TM15 outputs "only" 2450 lumens so not even in the same league...



Yeah I get that but it just seems with the improved head size and heatsinking it would at least be able to keep up with the turbo runtime of the TM15. If you really need Turbo I don't think 3 minutes is long enough and is most likely to be even shorter outside in the summer. I dono, maybe a little higher high would have been better.

Still a great light though!!!


----------



## Patriot

itguy07 said:


> Yeah I get that but it just seems with the improved head size and heatsinking it would at least be able to keep up with the turbo runtime of the TM15. If you really need Turbo I don't think 3 minutes is long enough and is most likely to be even shorter outside in the summer. I dono, maybe a little higher high would have been better.



Turbo measured 3.75 min. so perhaps call it four if we're going to estimate. Also keep in mind that both the TM26 & TM15 are temperature regulated and baseline temperatures are often not even listed. If you're getting 20+ minutes with you TM15 at ambient X, then you might get 8-10 minutes with the TM26 at the same temperature. In other words, just because I got 3 minutes & TurboBB got 4 minutes, doesn't mean that you couldn't get more in the temperature that you're using it. On recent walks outside, I've noticed that it's not switching down and I'm running it a lot longer than 3-4 minutes.

I think you're attributing "improved head size and heatsinking" as an upgrade but the design is really only being dictated by fact that it's a quad LED and nothing more. The only way to keep it on turbo longer would be to make the light larger. The TM26 is actually 10grams lighter than the TM15 so adding a fourth LED will obviously result in substantially quicker heating. L4 on this light is actually perfectly spaced in my opinion. I certainly wouldn't want it higher because the step between L4 and turbo really isn't that dramatic because of the way are eyes perceive light differences. 

As TurboBB mentioned, you can instantly bump the light above 50C if you choose. I've had mine to 60C without issue.


----------



## warmurf

All I can say is "WOW".

The specs and performance of this light in a package of it's size is incrediable.

I now have one on the way (well probably tomorrow as it's still Sunday in the States?).:sigh:

Can't wait. I understand the cost is a show stopper for many but if you can get it for the right price, this is a "MUST HAVE" light for any flashaholic.:naughty:

This is a flashlight like a Ferrai is a KIA. It surpasses what we've been used to. It's a new era light.oo:

Thanks for another great review!


----------



## icehunter

Thanks for the review. This light got me pretty excited, nice display, small size and excellent output. Wonder if it would stand recoil if mounted on a gun? 

This thread is surprisingly quiet, the high price is probably putting people off, as you can get the similar output Blackshadow-Terminator (4xXML) for $150 (although it has high standby drain) or even the 2600lm TK75 (3xXML) for $200 (although bigger size), to name a few.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Patriot said:


> L4 on this light is actually perfectly spaced in my opinion. I certainly wouldn't want it higher because the step between L4 and turbo really isn't that dramatic because of the way are eyes perceive light differences.



Isn't that drastic??? L4 is 1,700 lumens and turbo is 3,500, that's slightly over DOUBLE output. That's pretty drastic in my book.


----------



## holylight

good job!


----------



## Dillo0

BeastFlashlight said:


> Isn't that drastic??? L4 is 1,700 lumens and turbo is 3,500, that's slightly over DOUBLE output. That's pretty drastic in my book.



The eyes perceives light intensity logarithmically, so it really isn't that much different. Your eyes will not see it as twice as bright.


----------



## AILL

The Light-testers from the german "Messerforum" have this light in hands at the moment:

http://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?116426-Nitecore-TM-26-Quadray

We have noticed a bug: the voltage display shows the correct voltage only over 3V. If You leave the light on, the batteries will deplete, whilst still showing ~3V.
Batteries were removed from the light with 2,4V! Display still showed 3V.

A second light from a member of the forum has the same strage behaviour, so we don't talk of a "lemon".

http://www.messerforum.net/showthre...-TM-26-Quadray&p=913770&viewfull=1#post913770


Andreas


----------



## JetskiMark

turboBB, thank you for the review and all of the nice photos and the video.




AILL said:


> The Light-testers from the german "Messerforum" have this light in hands at the moment:
> 
> http://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?116426-Nitecore-TM-26-Quadray
> 
> We have noticed a bug: the voltage display shows the correct voltage only over 3V. If You leave the light on, the batteries will deplete, whilst still showing ~3V.
> Batteries were removed from the light with 2,4V! Display still showed 3V.
> 
> A second light from a member of the forum has the same strage behaviour, so we don't talk of a "lemon".
> 
> http://www.messerforum.net/showthre...-TM-26-Quadray&p=913770&viewfull=1#post913770
> 
> 
> Andreas




AILL, thank you for the links. There are some nice beam shots there.

Here is a Google translation of the first link.


----------



## lumenjedi1

I put 4 old jetbeam 18650's in mine there about two years old every mode but turbo worked when I hit turbo the whole light shuts down even display have to twist open and closed to restart


----------



## kolbasz

Thanks for the review *TurboBB*!

Can you take a carpet beamshot to see how it floods?

Thanks!


----------



## turboBB

@lumenjedi - those batteries likely aren't able to sustain the current draw

@kolbasz - don't have carpets but I'll see what I can do about a flood shot. Been having some camera problems lately but have new equipment coming in soon.


----------



## tobrien

you take such good (and dramatic) photographs of these lights


----------



## xevious

Thanks for your thorough review, *TurboBB*. I would definitely love to own a light like this. It's interesting to see some of the competition. There is a whole slew of similar 4x18650 thrower lights on the "cheap Chinese lights" front, for about 25% or less of the purchase price. I wouldn't touch any of them. When you're dealing with multiple lithium ion cells like this, you don't want to take a chance on improper or uneven current draw.

When you look at the "Tiny Monster" progression from the TM11, TM15, to TM26, it's amazing how Nitecore has uniformly improved on this model line. Quite frankly, if they come out with a TM-37 next year I'd be more than happy to get the TM26 for a good bit less. Terrific light.


----------



## SeamusORiley

xevious said:


> Thanks for your thorough review, *TurboBB*. I would definitely love to own a light like this. It's interesting to see some of the competition. There is a whole slew of similar 4x18650 thrower lights on the "cheap Chinese lights" front, for about 25% or less of the purchase price. I wouldn't touch any of them. When you're dealing with multiple lithium ion cells like this, you don't want to take a chance on improper or uneven current draw.
> 
> When you look at the "Tiny Monster" progression from the TM11, TM15, to TM26, it's amazing how Nitecore has uniformly improved on this model line. Quite frankly, if they come out with a TM-37 next year I'd be more than happy to get the TM26 for a good bit less. Terrific light.



Interesting post. 

Folks here who have the TM 11 or TM 15 seem quite happy with them, so I don't think it is that the new model makes the old obsolete. In fact, the TM 15 can be very nicely used with a diffuser cap, while the TM 26 cannot. Some who did not need so many lumens may still go for the TM 11, especially as the price has come down. 

The price drop of the TM 26 has been surprisingly soon. It can now be had at 239, including shipping. wow! 

Others have tested the LED readout for temperature, which is now something I am watching. 

I find it to be accurately reading the temperature of rooms in my home, and in the outdoors. I have to get used to the C reading instead of F, but 61 degrees this morning, later 68 degrees near the wood stove matched the temps that I normally monitor. 

I am impressed with the Nitecore line of flashlights.


----------



## xevious

SeamusORiley said:


> Folks here who have the TM 11 or TM 15 seem quite happy with them, so I don't think it is that the new model makes the old obsolete. In fact, the TM 15 can be very nicely used with a diffuser cap, while the TM 26 cannot. Some who did not need so many lumens may still go for the TM 11, especially as the price has come down.


Oh, I don't doubt that the TM11 and TM15 are worth getting. I wasn't suggesting that they're obsolete, only that Nitecore made some progressive improvements from model to model. The TM11 was a bit troubled at first, but apparently Nitecore got issues squared away fairly quickly. It's also interesting to see how the TM11 is more floody, while the TM15 is more of a thrower. The TM26 hits both rather well. And you're right about the application, where the TM26 can't take a diffuser or filter (shouldn't be too hard to rig up your own though, with the square-ish head).



> The price drop of the TM 26 has been surprisingly soon. It can now be had at 239, including shipping. wow!


Yeah, I noticed that as well (varies depending upon your luck on that auction site). It's amazing how a discounted TM26 can equal a normally priced TM15.



> Others have tested the LED readout for temperature, which is now something I am watching. I find it to be accurately reading the temperature of rooms in my home, and in the outdoors. I have to get used to the C reading instead of F, but 61 degrees this morning, later 68 degrees near the wood stove matched the temps that I normally monitor.


I didn't realize the temperature is for external measurements... I thought it was just for internal temperature, to know if your light is getting near danger of overheating. That's really cool how it's accurate at sensing room temperatures. 

As for C-->F conversion, just memorize a few key temperature points:
38C--> 98.6F (normal body temp)
25C--> 77F (comfortable)
15C--> 59F (bordering on chilly)
5C--> 41F (chilly)
0C--> 32F (freezing)



> I am impressed with the Nitecore line of flashlights.


I am too. I'd been watching the brand a bit, very tempted to get one of their lights, but kept waiting... until the EA4 came along and I jumped in. VERY impressed. When comparing a given Nitecore light to a competitor of the same class, I'm much more apt to buy the Nitecore. They've really upped the game.


----------



## sidecross

SeamusORiley said:


> Interesting post.
> 
> Folks here who have the TM 11 or TM 15 seem quite happy with them, so I don't think it is that the new model makes the old obsolete. In fact, the TM 15 can be very nicely used with a diffuser cap, while the TM 26 cannot. Some who did not need so many lumens may still go for the TM 11, especially as the price has come down.
> 
> The price drop of the TM 26 has been surprisingly soon. It can now be had at 239, including shipping. wow!
> 
> Others have tested the LED readout for temperature, which is now something I am watching.
> 
> I find it to be accurately reading the temperature of rooms in my home, and in the outdoors. I have to get used to the C reading instead of F, but 61 degrees this morning, later 68 degrees near the wood stove matched the temps that I normally monitor.
> 
> I am impressed with the Nitecore line of flashlights.



I have both the TM11 & TM15 and both fitted with ThruNite diffuser which has a ‘flip-up feature for a choice of its use. It also provides excellent protection for the head of these lights.

The TM26 with a low of 3 lumens makes this light a favorite for just one light carry.

I can use all three TM models and have no wish to sell any model. :thumbsup:


----------



## ausmark

used mine twice and temp reading stuck on -20 .... bought it on ebay so hope i can sort out warranty (awesome torch though)


----------



## valkyriebiker

Hi All,

I'm looking on the runtime graph posted by turboBB... What is the broken line indicated with RL3400_TMP mean?

thanks.....!


----------



## turboBB

That line indicates the temperature in F as graphed along w/the lumens output. So basically the TM26 reached a max of 106.7F before it stepped down and started cooling off a little and then stayed relatively steady for the rest of the run.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## emmashi

yes, I agree with you ,and TM26 is a good item


----------



## SeamusORiley

sidecross said:


> I have both the TM11 & TM15 and both fitted with ThruNite diffuser which has a ‘flip-up feature for a choice of its use. It also provides excellent protection for the head of these lights.
> 
> The TM26 with a low of 3 lumens makes this light a favorite for just one light carry.
> 
> I can use all three TM models and have no wish to sell any model. :thumbsup:



I agree. I don't think the TM 26 makes the 15 obsolete, for example, for the very reason you cited. The Thrunite diffuser cap fits like it was made for the TM 15, and turns it into a perfect camp light, or room light when the power goes out. 

I wish Nitecore had manufactured a small diffuser/filter cap for the TM 26, especially with the lowest lumen setting being able to be left on for a month straight without recharging!


----------



## djw479

Can't wait for you to dive into the internal charging system. 

It will be interesting to see if this sub-system functions similarly to the P25(1x18650), but with 4x18650s to manage here.


----------



## xevious

^ Yeah, I'm very curious to know how the driver manages the cells as well, both in use and in charging. Since it's important to have the voltage balanced across all 4 18650's, you'd imagine that in use the driver will balance the draw to help keep the voltages even. Is charging completely parallel or partially (meaning 2 cells each charged in series)? Also, does Nitecore require only protected 18650's be used in this light (in addition to RCR123)?


----------



## itguy07

xevious said:


> ^ Yeah, I'm very curious to know how the driver manages the cells as well, both in use and in charging. Since it's important to have the voltage balanced across all 4 18650's, you'd imagine that in use the driver will balance the draw to help keep the voltages even. Is charging completely parallel or partially (meaning 2 cells each charged in series)? Also, does Nitecore require only protected 18650's be used in this light (in addition to RCR123)?



They are all in parallel so the voltage is automatically in sync and is balanced automatically. If you use 4x2500mAH batteries it looks like 1 3.7v 10000mAH battery to the charger and will charge just like one of those.


----------



## RTJ

itguy07 said:


> They are all in parallel so the voltage is automatically in sync and is balanced automatically. If you use 4x2500mAH batteries it looks like 1 3.7v 10000mAH battery to the charger and will charge just like one of those.



Hi mate,

that's new to me. Please explain, as I was assuming when cells are charged parallel, the light will not be able to check their condition. As the light will charge to a total of 4* 4.2 volts = 16.8 volts. Therefore it doesn't matter when one battery is slowly undercharged, whilst the others are slightly overcharged. Or am I wrong?

What if I put in 3 cells of 3.9 volt and one cell of 4.15 volt. What will happen then?


----------



## itguy07

RTJ said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> that's new to me. Please explain, as I was assuming when cells are charged parallel, the light will not be able to check their condition. As the light will charge to a total of 4* 4.2 volts = 16.8 volts. Therefore it doesn't matter when one battery is slowly undercharged, whilst the others are slightly overcharged. Or am I wrong?
> 
> What if I put in 3 cells of 3.9 volt and one cell of 4.15 volt. What will happen then?



Sure. Since you put the 4 batteries in with the positives all one direction and the negatives the other, the light will only see 4.2 volts as that's all you are giving it. So it will see one HUGE (in amps) 4.2v battery. Charging would be the same at 4.2 volts. If you put in 3 at 3.9 and one at 4.15 volts, energy would flow from all the batteries and you'd end up with around 3.96v on all batteries when it stabilized.

This link may explain it better than my explanation:
http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/serial_and_parallel_battery_configurations


----------



## little squirt

I'm so stuck on picking up my first serious flashlight. Not sure to drop the coin on a $400 light like this one, or start with a smaller $100 light like the M22..thanks for the review,


----------



## CYMac

I just got this beast, and let me tell you all, you will LOVE it...! You don't only get a flashlight, you also get a free CHARGER (the flashlight can do it) and it holds FOUR batteries. So you basically can use it for charging batteries too, what a handy thing for a trip, you don't want to bring a charger with you? this thing will be good enough! Love it!


----------



## Xavier

little squirt said:


> I'm so stuck on picking up my first serious flashlight. Not sure to drop the coin on a $400 light like this one, or start with a smaller $100 light like the M22..thanks for the review,



The lowest I've seen for this light is ~$250. For the price, I wouldn't want another flashlight.


----------



## icehunter

I definitely want one, have been waiting for the price to drop though, and then it´s a question if it´s worth waiting for the XM-L2 emitter. 
Does anyone know if the Cree MT-G2 emitter is feasible/possible in this flashlight? At 2.200lm per emitter x 4 you would get 8.800lm output, that would be awesome if possible, even if you could only get that kind of output for a few minutes


----------



## thedoc007

icehunter said:


> I definitely want one, have been waiting for the price to drop though, and then it´s a question if it´s worth waiting for the XM-L2 emitter.
> Does anyone know if the Cree MT-G2 emitter is feasible/possible in this flashlight? At 2.200lm per emitter x 4 you would get 8.800lm output, that would be awesome if possible, even if you could only get that kind of output for a few minutes



Nitecore doesn't have any plans to upgrade the emitter that I am aware of. If they had an expected date, that would be one thing, but they may never do it...if you have the funds, buy it as is. It is truly an awesome light.

The MT-G2 seems like a terrible idea to me, since the TM26 actually is a decent thrower (not dedicated, obviously, but 56k candela is nothing to laugh at). The MT-G2 is huge in comparison, and the throw would suffer as a result. The Niwalker Black Light that selfbuilt reviewed recently gets 140,500 cd on XM-L2 U2 and 60,500 cd on the MT-G2, so the difference is fairly massive. If you went to the MT-G2, the TM26 would be a flood light only, basically just a more powerful TM11. Seems to me if they go that route, it will no longer even resemble a TM26.

It is TOTALLY impractical at this time to think about having 8800 lumens in a light this size. Normal 18650s would not be able to drive it. Maybe you could do it with IMR cells, but then the runtime would be even shorter than the power increase would suggest. Also, even if you could power it, the heat would make it unusable. It heats up pretty fast already, there is no way that the TM26 body could handle the heat load of 8800 lumens. Your runtime would be measured in seconds even at low temperatures...jut forget about it. We'll get there eventually, but for now it is totally out of the question.


----------



## Darkcobra

Hello All,
This is my first light that uses 18650 cells.
Can you guys recommend which battery I should purchase/use for the TM26? 
I don't have a charger, can the light charge the batteries too? Or is the onboard charger meant to "top off" batteries? 
Thank you in advance for all the help you can provide.


----------



## TEEJ

Darkcobra said:


> Hello All,
> This is my first light that uses 18650 cells.
> Can you guys recommend which battery I should purchase/use for the TM26?
> I don't have a charger, can the light charge the batteries too? Or is the onboard charger meant to "top off" batteries?
> Thank you in advance for all the help you can provide.



The light can charge the cells inside it, so, you could theoretically, use it to charge as many cells as you had, etc.

I'd go with the 3400 mah 18650's from FastTech, as they tested well, and, are about the least expensive 3400 mah 18650's out there...they sell them in two-packs for about the price most others are charging for one cell.


So, for example, you could buy 8 (Or more) cells even though it only takes 4....and charge the 1st 4, take them out, and set them aside, then charge the second set of 4 cells. You would then have EIGHT charged cells...or more if you repeated the process with more cells to start with, etc.

I would get a DMM to spot check the cells and make sure they stay healthy/alert you to any developing problems over time, etc. If knowing that you're not going to use the light much, and the extra cells would be if there were a black-out/long camping trip, etc...you COULD charge them up to only 60% or so instead of all the way up to 100%, and store them at the lower charge state to improve shelf life, etc.

If you DON'T have an external charger, you can't charge one set while using the other set. That's one reason I LIKE external chargers.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Also, if you read the NEW Nitecore tm26 thread, you will see some members report that the charger inside the tm26 is conservative, that is, will not charge the cells as full as a dedicated external charger. doingoutdoor.com, Keeppower 3400's is what I got. Only 4 cells because this light has great capacity for my use.



TEEJ said:


> The light can charge the cells inside it, so, you could theoretically, use it to charge as many cells as you had, etc.
> 
> I'd go with the 3400 mah 18650's from FastTech, as they tested well, and, are about the least expensive 3400 mah 18650's out there...they sell them in two-packs for about the price most others are charging for one cell.
> 
> 
> So, for example, you could buy 8 (Or more) cells even though it only takes 4....and charge the 1st 4, take them out, and set them aside, then charge the second set of 4 cells. You would then have EIGHT charged cells...or more if you repeated the process with more cells to start with, etc.
> 
> I would get a DMM to spot check the cells and make sure they stay healthy/alert you to any developing problems over time, etc. If knowing that you're not going to use the light much, and the extra cells would be if there were a black-out/long camping trip, etc...you COULD charge them up to only 60% or so instead of all the way up to 100%, and store them at the lower charge state to improve shelf life, etc.
> 
> If you DON'T have an external charger, you can't charge one set while using the other set. That's one reason I LIKE external chargers.


----------



## Darkcobra

Thanks TEEJ and KITROBASKIN for the very detailed information. : )
From the review, it looks like I will be investing in an external charger too.


----------



## loft

Just ordered a TM26 for myself... can't wait until it arrives! Will be a big jump from my Fenix TK15 S2... lol


----------



## 72turbo74

I just got my TM26, 3400ma Panasonic cells, Nitecore charger and a tripod today in the mail. This thing is a freaking beast. The 3 lumen ultra low is great. You can navigate around the house perfectly at night. I was surprised how small the light is. Even seeing in pictures I somehow thought it would be bigger. If you are even thinking about getting this light don't hesitate. It won't disappoint. If I had one gripe it would be that the OLED display is the slightest bit off angle. I'm a perfectionist so it does bug me, especially for the price. But I still can't help but smile when I use it in turbo mode. It's insane.


----------



## peterharvey73

I have a TM11 and I am interested in purchasing a TM26.
I like the 3500 lumens, the LED display, the camera tripod mount, and the fact that the battery carrier seems to be identical to the TM11?

On your wall shots, how is the beam pattern of the TM26 different from the TM11?
1) The TM26's hotspot and corona seems both much brighter and much larger in size?
2) The TM26's spill seems to be brighter too?
3) However, is the TM26's spill as wide in size as the TM11's spill, or is the TM26's spill narrower???
4) Also, does anyone know how the TM26's width of spill compares to the Zebralight S6330's width of spill???

The only downside of the TM26 - wow, it is exxy...


----------



## Kabible

I sold a TM11 to finance a TM26 so I can't do a side by side comparison. Going on memory, the TM26 hot spot is a bit narrower and plainly way brighter. Throws much farther. Its side spill is much narrower and brighter than the TM11. The TM26 beam tint is a bit cool for my taste but that's OK as it's a nightstand light intended for intruder deterrence. I owned two TM11s. The first early version tint was quite greenish. The second latest version was a bit more neutral but still with some green.


----------



## turboBB

@peter - Kabible's description is pretty much how I'd sum it up. The TM26 has a tighter and more intense hot spot and brighter but tighter overall spill while the TM11 has a larger hotspot but a very wide spill which incidentally is still the floodiest light I have (multi-emitter or not).

Here are the Turbo modes for each stepped down to 1/40 to give a better representation of the beam profile:

*TM26 *- as can be seen it has both a tighter hotspot and beam, also the tint in this pic is pretty close to how I see it in real life (at least on my monitor) in that the hot spot is more whiter and the spill not a purplish vs. TM11: 




*TM11 *- although this shot was taken a few inches closer than the TM26 shot, they're both at roughly 5M away from the door and as you can see, that is just pure flood that is cast against the walls and not reflected light from the hotspot:




I don't have a S6330 so can't comment on that but wrt the tube, it's basically identical between the TM11 and TM26 save for the laser engravings.

Hope that helps,
Tim


----------



## peterharvey73

Thanks Kabible and turboBB for your replies.
Looks like the TM26 quad-led is designed for a balance between flood and throw, with both a smaller yet more intense hotspot, and a small yet more intense spill.
I would have thought the TM11's three coalescing reflectors would be the more throwy design, but not so.
Similarly, I thought that since the TM26 had four separate reflectors, it would be floodier, but not so.
Sounds like the four reflectors in the TM26 are very very deep, hence less spill.
I'm after a floody light with a near 180 degree spill, for home rennovation etc.
Nevermind.
Hopefully Nitecore will come up with a spill king update for the TM11 one day...


----------



## TEEJ

peterharvey73 said:


> Thanks Kabible and turboBB for your replies.
> Looks like the TM26 quad-led is designed for a balance between flood and throw, with both a smaller yet more intense hotspot, and a small yet more intense spill.
> I would have thought the TM11's three coalescing reflectors would be the more throwy design, but not so.
> Similarly, I thought that since the TM26 had four separate reflectors, it would be floodier, but not so.
> Sounds like the four reflectors in the TM26 are very very deep, hence less spill.
> I'm after a floody light with a near 180 degree spill, for home rennovation etc.
> Nevermind.
> Hopefully Nitecore will come up with a spill king update for the TM11 one day...



Crelant's MTG2 light (7g10) would be perfect for that application. If you simply remove the head, its a room flooding 180 degree mule. With it on, its STILL a room flooder if you tail stand it.


----------



## riccardo

One interesting thing about the TM26 is that it can work as emergency/safe light.
In fact I found out that if you connect the charger while the light is ON the flashlight goes OFF and stay in charging mode but as soon as the AC adapter is removed from the wall socket the flashlight comes back ON at the level it was when charger was plugged in.

It is not in the manual but it is a really nice feature, now if someone will be able to check what's the behavior of the internal charger at the end of charge ..is it disconnecting? ..is it safe to leave it constantly on?


----------



## turboBB

The TM26's charger is quite good but a little on the conservative side as noted in a few posts. What that means is in general, it'll charge up to a max of ~4.17V to leave a small buffer in case of any cell imbalance so it definitely errs on the side of safety. There is no balancing involved beyond each cell's internal resistance so I thought this was appropriate and definitely on the safe side. It just means that you'll have slightly reduced runtimes when charging the cells with the built-in charger but on the plus side, given it doesn't charge to max of 4.2V, it should extend the life of your cells in the long run.

The charger will stop charging when it detects the cells are "full" (again full here meaning ~4.17V, at least on my sample) and it will re-initiate charging in the event of a power loss but the charging current directly corresponds to the voltage it detects so when full, it doesn't charge and if near full it'll apply a trivial amount of current before shutting off. So in general it _*should*_ be OK to use in the scenario you describe, however, for overall safety considerations, obviously you should only do this at your own discretion.

Unfortunately my original clips for the charging vid were corrupted and I'm in the process of redoing it. I hope to have a charging deep dive vid up in the near future.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## turboBB

Charging algo section added.


----------



## Particle

Your review convinced me to go with the TM26. I was initially considering the Fenix TK75, but I'll find a floody light more useful than a long distance spot thrower.

It's worth pointing out to prospective buyers that they can be had regularly for ~$225 on eBay at the moment if you're willing to bid instead of doing buy it now. I picked one up for $215 yesterday for example. What a steal for that price.

In any case, I'm now anxiously awaiting this tiny monster. It should compliment my reliable workhorse, a first-gen Fenix TK15, quite well. 337 lumens to 3500 lumens max brightness will be quite a jump.


----------



## Kabible

Welcome to CPF!

You're going to enjoy the TM26. Very versatile light.


----------



## tel0004

Particle said:


> Your review convinced me to go with the TM26. I was initially considering the Fenix TK75, but I'll find a floody light more useful than a long distance spot thrower.
> 
> It's worth pointing out to prospective buyers that they can be had regularly for ~$225 on eBay at the moment if you're willing to bid instead of doing buy it now. I picked one up for $215 yesterday for example. What a steal for that price.
> 
> In any case, I'm now anxiously awaiting this tiny monster. It should compliment my reliable workhorse, a first-gen Fenix TK15, quite well. 337 lumens to 3500 lumens max brightness will be quite a jump.



First post ever on candlepower forums, and you decided to buy a 200.00 flashlight?

You will fit in well here.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Particle said:


> Your review convinced me to go with the TM26... 337 lumens to 3500 lumens max brightness will be quite a jump.



Perhaps I am mistaken in understanding your post, but the tm26 has a low of ~3 lumens, and level 2 is a very useful 95 lumens. Something that is overlooked is the illumination provided by the display, not only for locating the torch in the dark but for finding things with completely dark adapted eyes.

Also know that Turbo will heat it up fast but it is easy to switch back and forth between Turbo and a very bright 1700 lumens with a half press.

Aside from a Photon squeezelight, the tm26 and a Zebralight SC52 replace all of my other flashlights, practically speaking. You made a wise choice, in my opinion.


----------



## Particle

Thank you guys for the kind welcome.  I've always been interested in flashlights for some reason, ever since I was young. I had had a faithful MiniMag that I had used since the 90s, and later on when LED flashlights first started to come about I used to regularly check the camping aisle at Wal-Mart for new offerings. I ended up with a very, very early Coleman branded flashlight that was a combination 5mm LED and beam-style cold cathode fluorescent. That was probably ten years ago or more, and it has been an accelerating journey since then with a number of different units being purchased as LED flashlights improved over the years. In early 2011, I decided to step up my game after a disappointing experience with a Sears branded Luxeon K2 based light that literally fell apart on me and bought my first higher-end light: a Fenix TK15. At that time, it was about a $90 light and the U2 version didn't exist yet. I loved it so much that I shortly thereafter bought a TK21 U2 for my father. His interest in Maglite products when I was younger was likely partially responsible for my own interest, so I felt it only right to provide a token of my appreciation in the form of a light I knew he'd get a kick out of. I've used my TK15 for the last two and a half years for everything. It has been my real workhorse and I love it.

When I recently noticed the large amount of progress in LED based flashlights that has been made since I purchased my TK15, I knew it was time to yet again step up my game. I didn't want something large, and I knew I wanted a lot of raw light output. I've got the TK15 for practical work, so I was really looking for a trophy piece that could be exciting to use when I needed to really light something up. I was originally looking at a TK75 since I knew I liked the Fenix brand, but was pleased when I ran across the TM26. It was brighter, smaller, and included neat features that I had never before even imagined on a light such as the OLED display. To top it off, it has a very low "low" mode (3 lumens) that will let me use it for daily purposes, not "just" for special cases. My TK15 spends 95% of its time at its lowest setting of 5 lumens, so it should be just about perfect.

Regarding mention of needing a Photon light, I've got my base covered. =)







With respect to KITROBASKIN's question, I should clarify what I meant. My TK15's maximum brightness setting is rated at 337 lumens. The statement I made meant to illustrate the jump in maximum brightness that I'd be obtaining with the TM26. I'm anxious to see the difference, even if it only lasts a few minutes at a time.  It's still exciting!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Very interesting to hear about your experiences with illumination. Glad you're on board.


----------



## joets185

So I unboxed my new TM26 last night and put 4 new NUON 18650s (2600ma 9wh) in it and plugged it in to charge. I excitedly rushed to it this morning only to be crestfallen to discover it will not go into turbo mode. Actually it goes into Turbo mode for a split second and then the unit locks up. The oled display goes off and the light must be plugged back into the charging cord to restart functioning. Are these batteries not sufficient or do I have a lemon?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Bumble

first off get some good batteries 

EDIT ive seen these batteries used in vaping devices which draw high current...when the batteries were driven hard they FAILED BADLY. so maybe a coincidence when your flashlight asks for lots of current it fails ? im sure i read somewhere that the NUON 18650 batteries were samsung which are actually very good batteries. maybe they have a low set/crap protection circuit on the batteries. got any other cells to try ?


----------



## joets185

I do not have any other batteries, or I certainly would have tried them already. I guess I am pretty peeved if I just purchased these batteries and they are not sufficient for the turbo mode on the TM26. All the other lower levels work fine. Any suggestions on GOOD batteries?



Bumble said:


> first off get some good batteries
> 
> EDIT ive seen these batteries used in vaping devices which draw high current...when the batteries were driven hard they FAILED BADLY. so maybe a coincidence when your flashlight asks for lots of current it fails ? im sure i read somewhere that the NUON 18650 batteries were samsung which are actually very good batteries. maybe they have a low set/crap protection circuit on the batteries. got any other cells to try ?


----------



## Bumble

hi, i personally use AW branded cells or eagletac cells in my lights. i have not got a tm26 but my cells would power it no problems. maybe other members can chime in what they use in the tm26 

18650 batteries vary in size which can cause problems with fitment in flashlights. usually the panasonic NCR18650B come highly recommended on CPF. these cells get wrapped by a lot of companies and re sold with there name on it. if you are new to using li-ion batteries ,you need to do some reading on battery safety, these cells if not looked after properly will do things like "vent with flames" and you/family may well end up in hospital.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

joets185 said:


> Any suggestions on GOOD batteries?



There is very good information on batteries on the NEW NITECORE TM26 thread. The protected Panasonic cells used by various companies, made to a certain length, seem to work well, as reported. I use Keeppower 3400's but others report good results with other brands. We are talking about $50 to $80 or more for 4 batteries. You should consider writing about your problem on that thread. There used to be Very knowledgeable people posting. You may have a flashlight issue for all I know. With all the posts I've read, nowhere is there mention of the brand you are using, so I am hoping you got cells that can't handle the amperage required to drive such a torch. If you paid much less than $40 for 4 cells then maybe you got ones not up to the task.


----------



## joets185

The NUON Brand is from Batteries Plus. They are 2600ma 9wh cells. I admit I am new to the lithium-ion cells. I paid $40 for the 4 of them, so they may be on the lower end of performance. I will begin doing more investigating on new cells. Thanks for the advice.




KITROBASKIN said:


> There is very good information on batteries on the NEW NITECORE TM26 thread. The protected Panasonic cells used by various companies, made to a certain length, seem to work well, as reported. I use Keeppower 3400's but others report good results with other brands. We are talking about $50 to $80 or more for 4 batteries. You should consider writing about your problem on that thread. There used to be Very knowledgeable people posting. You may have a flashlight issue for all I know. With all the posts I've read, nowhere is there mention of the brand you are using, so I am hoping you got cells that can't handle the amperage required to drive such a torch. If you paid much less than $40 for 4 cells then maybe you got ones not up to the task.


----------



## joets185

I communicated with Nitecore and they suggested buying their brand of cells. Anyone have experience they would like to share? I am considering the NL189, 3400mah cells.

Joe


----------



## riccardo

Nitecore's accumulators are just expensive.


----------



## joets185

Any TM26 owners willing to share battery experiences with me?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## thedoc007

joets185 said:


> Any TM26 owners willing to share battery experiences with me?



I would do a search, and find HKJ's battery reviews. Better to get facts than anecdotal stories anyway. 

If you want a quick and dirty recommendation, Keeppower 3400 mAh cells are what I would recommend. They tested well in reviews, are not oversized, are the same quality Panasonic cell underneath as more expensive brands, are button top (which means they will work with virtually any light, unlike flat-top), and are reasonably priced ($11-12 each, rather than $16-20 for many other brands.) Hard to go wrong.


----------



## joets185

Thanks Doc.


----------



## Wiking

I've got my TM26 a couple of month ago, and when I charge the batteries inside the TM26 with the supplied charger, it charges but the display also flickers "ERROR" from time to time during the charging process. The TM26 will end up fully charged at the end, but I don't like this "ERROR" flickering every 10-15 s. I'm using 3400mAh AmpMax batteries, and they show no signs of problem when charged in a NiteCore Intellicharger i4.

Any thought's on this matter from you guys? 

I also have a TM15 with 3100 mAh AmpMax batteries, and charger and all, so maybe I should switch around with chargers and batteries to se if I can point out where the problem is located.


----------



## TEEJ

One of the other battery issues that pop up are the clones. Apparently, a HUGE number of shady companies take old laptop cells, etc, re-wrap them, and sell them as new brand name cells to unsuspecting victims. When cells get old, their internal resistance goes up, etc. Sometimes they give themselves away by also making their new labels indicate that they have a higher mah rating than they do, or even higher than anyone else's REAL cells do, etc...sometimes they try to stay within believable ranges, etc.

I have a TM26, and so far, Callies Kustoms 3400 mah, Eagletac 3400 mah and the Fasttech 3400 mah 18650's work fine with good run times. The Callies Kustoms 18650 IMRs (2250 mah) also work flawlessly. I have not yet used other cells, but those four cells I can confirm with multiple cycles each (I use the light for work).



I like the Eagletacs because they fit all of my 18650 lights, being about the smallest 3400 mah cells. The Fasttechs are a bit larger, the Callies are in between, but the IMR Callies are even smaller than the Eagles.

I like the IMRs because they not only fit everything easiest, they can handle more amperage flow for higher draw devices, so at max, the IMRs can often run longer even though they have a lower mah rating...because they can support a higher amp load longer, if the amp load is the limiting factor, etc. They are also generally safer in multi-cell lights, albeit the TM26's circuitry doesn't worry me in this regard.


----------



## Wiking

I there anyway to get in contact with Nitecore with an email?

I've tried the Contact form on Nitecore.com but it wont work, just get an error like wrong code or commit failed. Have tried with both Safari and Firefox, same problem. And was the same some month ago too, so I think it's crap when a company can't fix their contact functions on their homepage so they really work for the customers who want to contact them.


----------



## TEEJ

You can try to pm on cpfm too.


----------



## turboBB

@Wiking - Yes, I would try charging the 3100mAh AmpMax batteries in the TM26 first to see if the issue can be replicated. As far as getting in contact with Nitecore, per their support page you can email them @ [email protected]

Sorry to hear about your issues and best of luck with getting it sorted.


----------



## Wiking

turboBB said:


> @Wiking - Yes, I would try charging the 3100mAh AmpMax batteries in the TM26 first to see if the issue can be replicated. As far as getting in contact with Nitecore, per their support page you can email them @ [email protected]
> 
> Sorry to hear about your issues and best of luck with getting it sorted.



I have now sent an email to NiteCore about the problem.

I've also tested to switch both the batteries and chargers between the TM15 and TM26 but the problem still occurs with the TM26 with all batteries and chargers.

Lets wait and see what NiteCore answer.


----------



## vulkans

Wiking said:


> I have now sent an email to NiteCore about the problem.
> 
> I've also tested to switch both the batteries and chargers between the TM15 and TM26 but the problem still occurs with the TM26 with all batteries and chargers.
> 
> Lets wait and see what NiteCore answer.



hi there, i have the same problem with you, i think the website not working properly and the nitecore didn't take care complained from web or email. Until today i don't know how to communicate with nitecore.
In my country, i bought from official store and if any complaining just go back to the store and THE STORE will fixed. It was a shamed for nitecore have a service like this, they should more care about their costumer.
Anyway, Nitecore TM26 is in my number 1 wish list, because recently i just bought TM15


----------



## roberta

Good Day, 

Re: *Nitecore TM26*

Could You Please tell me:

(1). What is the maximum 18650 battery length & diameter that will fit in this light.

(2). Will a Protected Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh 18650 battery fit?
eg from Fasttech, approx length just below 70mm, approx width just below 19mm
Fasttech link: http://www.fasttech.com/products/1141104

(3). Are the battery contacts sprung at one end or maybe both ends (within the TM26)?


Thank You Very Much, :thumbsup:
Roberta:devil:


----------



## moldyoldy

roberta said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Re: *Nitecore TM26*
> 
> Could You Please tell me:
> 
> (1). What is the maximum 18650 battery length & diameter that will fit in this light.
> 
> (2). Will a Protected Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh 18650 battery fit?
> eg from Fasttech, approx length just below 70mm, approx width just below 19mm
> Fasttech link: http://www.fasttech.com/products/1141104
> 
> (3). Are the battery contacts sprung at one end or maybe both ends (within the TM26)?
> 
> 
> Thank You Very Much, :thumbsup:
> Roberta:devil:



I have a TM26 and it requires 18650 cells with a protruding PLUS contact. I use the current model of Eagletac 3400mah 18650 cells (not low cost) and have no problem. I would not recommend any 18650 greater than 69mm due to excessive compression of the leaf springs in the TM26. The TM26 does not use coil springs. For a good comparison of 18650 cells, albeit slightly dated, check out HKJs excellent review of many 18650 cells. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?330236-Battery-test-review-summary


----------



## roberta

moldyoldy said:


> I have a TM26 and it requires 18650 cells with a protruding PLUS contact. I use the current model of Eagletac 3400mah 18650 cells (not low cost) and have no problem. I would not recommend any 18650 greater than 69mm due to excessive compression of the leaf springs in the TM26. The TM26 does not use coil springs. For a good comparison of 18650 cells, albeit slightly dated, check out HKJs excellent review of many 18650 cells.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?330236-Battery-test-review-summary



Good Day MoldyOldy, 

Thank You Very Much for your Greatly Appreciated reply. :thumbsup:

Best Regards, :twothumbs
Roberta :devil:


----------



## Bullyson

I highly recommend Orbtronics or Callie's Kustoms batteries. You cannot go wrong with either.


----------



## roberta

Bullyson said:


> I highly recommend Orbtronics or Callie's Kustoms batteries. You cannot go wrong with either.



Good Day Bullyson, 

Thank You Very Much for your Appreciated reply. :thumbsup:

Best Regards, :twothumbs
Roberta :devil:


----------



## thedoc007

TM26 is on sale from Illumination Supply for $195 with coupon. If any of you were still on the fence, now is the time! Great deal for a fantastic light.


----------



## rickypanecatyl

I have a generic throw lovers question. Obviously to get more throw you need a larger diameter head (barring aspherics and such.)

If you were to compare the reflector of the TM26 with say a Fenix TK75 the TM26 has 4 very distinct and separate smaller reflectors whereas the TK 75 has 3 distinct yet semi overlapping reflectors.

My question is, generally when there is overlap in the reflectors do you get more throw?

And a follow up question - is there a reason to seperate the LED's as in the TM 26? Obviously it is a floody light but I was wondering why if you were trying to make a floody light with the same lux and lumens, couldn't you overlap the reflectors as in the TK75 and then shrink the overall diameter of the head and produce the same lux/lumen ratio but with a smaller light?
Or perhaps it's a heat issue? Just curious....


----------



## turboBB

In general, to get better throw, it's not just the diameter but the depth of the reflector as well. Pg.3 of this guide actually gives a very good illustration of this:
http://www.samsung.com/global/busin...sign_Guide_for_Torch_Application_rev1.0-0.pdf

In general, overlapping reflectors should yield better throw for similar-sized overall diameter and output, however, the TM11 features very shallow overlapping reflectors hence its monster flood capability; by contrast, the Shadow SL3 while featuring less lumens but similar overall diameter and deeper overlapping reflectors has better throw. However, the offshoot of these kind of reflectors is that there is a "floral-like" pattern on the periphery of the beam which may be a little distracting especially at closer distances; case in point just check out white-wall shots of lights like: Nitecore TM11, Shadow SL3, Sunwayman T60CS, ThruNite TN30 & XTAR SP1.

The periphery of beams cast by multi-emitter lights featuring true individual reflectors are smoother by comparison (Klarus XT20, Niteye EYE-25/30, Nitecore TM26 & Apex 5T6). Perhaps this is why Nitcore elected to go with individual reflectors on the TM26.


----------



## thedoc007

Well said turboBB. Great points. The TK75 is another light that displays the "clover" pattern, and although it isn't a big deal to me, it is something to be aware of, and obviously a more even beam is better, all else being equal. You can clearly see the pattern when walking a trail, too...it isn't limited to white wall beamshots.

I do think the heat issue plays a role too. Since turbo is already limited to a few minutes before stepdown (with moderate temps) I don't think making it much smaller would be a great idea. Plus I really just like the look of it as is...I guess it is just up to the individual where their priorities are.


----------



## cpfdemigod

thedoc007 said:


> TM26 is on sale from Illumination Supply for $195 with coupon. If any of you were still on the fence, now is the time! Great deal for a fantastic light.



Great review, albeit I mistaken it for selfbuilt until I noticed alot of detailed info missing. Anyway's, I ended up buying one from illumination supply for $195 using code "NovemberMonster" and got free super saver shipping. Seems I got the last one, at least until they restock later this week as Calvin was telling me when I chatted with him. Might have to buy another one, just for backup...

I was about to buy a TK-75, but something about the tiny size of this little wonder as well as the LCD, and this review that ultimately led to my purchase. Plus, the wife doesn't know I just dropped $195 on a single flashlight, or else she would probably go into cardiac arrest!!!


----------



## Bucur

I have a question about the OLED display of the TM26. According to Nitecore, the runtimes are based on 2600 mAh batteries. When higher capacity cells are used, can the circuitry initially distinguish the difference in battery capacity and display accordingly? Or does it initially “_assume_” that the batteries will “_behave_” like 2600 mAh batteries do? 

Since the voltages of the higher capacity cells will drop at a slower rate under the same current, I understand that “_x hours remaining” _will be displayed later than with 2600 mAh cells but is this “_x hours_” figure still based on 2600 mAh battery behavior? Or can the circuitry somehow distinguish the increased capacity and display the remaining hours accordingly?

Sorry if this is a dumb question but I cannot figure out how things work in the electronics department.


----------



## riccardo

I believe that the displayed remaining runtime is a joke. A nice touch of the marketing... but it would have been more serious and accurate to measure and display the % of battery left.


----------



## Overclocker

riccardo said:


> I believe that the displayed remaining runtime is a joke. A nice touch of the marketing... but it would have been more serious and accurate to measure and display the % of battery left.




right. they should've implemented a proprietary battery pack with integrated coulomb counter that communicates over a data bus for accurate runtime and capacity estimates, just like a laptop, right? 

increase in price and inability to use loose 18650's

i'm happy with the runtime guesstimates


----------



## thedoc007

Bucur said:


> I have a question about the OLED display of the TM26. According to Nitecore, the runtimes are based on 2600 mAh batteries. When higher capacity cells are used, can the circuitry initially distinguish the difference in battery capacity and display accordingly? Or does it initially “_assume_” that the batteries will “_behave_” like 2600 mAh batteries do?
> 
> Since the voltages of the higher capacity cells will drop at a slower rate under the same current, I understand that “_x hours remaining” _will be displayed later than with 2600 mAh cells but is this “_x hours_” figure still based on 2600 mAh battery behavior? Or can the circuitry somehow distinguish the increased capacity and display the remaining hours accordingly?
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question but I cannot figure out how things work in the electronics department.



This isn't a dumb question, but there is no way ANY type of circuitry (in practice) can give very accurate runtime ratings. Laptops change their initial assumptions more often, is all. It can still be off by a significant amount, even with all the fancy monitoring.

The only way I know to actually measure the full capacity of a battery in practice is to fully discharge it, and then see how much energy you got out of it. This is completely useless for our purposes.

One workaround that would offer some more utility is to make the OLED readout programmable...they could in theory allow you to select (nominal) cell capacity, and update the OLED estimates for 3400 mAh runtimes, for example. But as overclocker states, this would introduce needless complexity, might overestimate runtimes if you forget to change it to the appropriate setting, and would be more expensive.

I like a gauge that has a healthy reserve built in, and since you can also view voltage (which for 18650 is a dead giveaway for actual state of charge) I think you can figure out the effective runtimes easily enough. So like overclocker, I'm happy with the way it is set up now. As long as you are aware of the issues involved, it works quite well.


----------



## Bucur

thedoc007 said:


> This isn't a dumb question, but there is no way ANY type of circuitry (in practice) can give very accurate runtime ratings. Laptops change their initial assumptions more often, is all. It can still be off by a significant amount, even with all the fancy monitoring.
> 
> The only way I know to actually measure the full capacity of a battery in practice is to fully discharge it, and then see how much energy you got out of it. This is completely useless for our purposes.
> 
> One workaround that would offer some more utility is to make the OLED readout programmable...they could in theory allow you to select (nominal) cell capacity, and update the OLED estimates for 3400 mAh runtimes, for example. But as overclocker states, this would introduce needless complexity, might overestimate runtimes if you forget to change it to the appropriate setting, and would be more expensive.
> 
> I like a gauge that has a healthy reserve built in, and since you can also view voltage (which for 18650 is a dead giveaway for actual state of charge) I think you can figure out the effective runtimes easily enough. So like overclocker, I'm happy with the way it is set up now. As long as you are aware of the issues involved, it works quite well.



Thank you for your reply. I am sorry that somehow, I missed your reply until seeing it today by coincidence. The notification system seems to fail quite often. 

What I understand is that when I see, say; ">26 hours" on the display, I shall assume that this would be more or less correct if 2600 mAh batteries were installed. Since I will be using 3400mAh batteries, I shall also assume that the actual remaining time would be about ">34 hours". Is this -more or less- correct?

The TM26 was on the market just after I had got my TM15. I couldn't figure out an excuse for spending that much money for so similar ligths. The XM-L2 version of the TM26, however, together with the 50% IS discount; dropped my guard. My new TM26 will be with me in late December. My question on remaining battery power is all about daydreaming on its features.


----------



## thedoc007

Bucur said:


> Thank you for your reply. I am sorry that somehow, I missed your reply until seeing it today by coincidence. The notification system seems to fail quite often.
> 
> What I understand is that when I see, say; ">26 hours" on the display, I shall assume that this would be more or less correct if 2600 mAh batteries were installed. Since I will be using 3400mAh batteries, I shall also assume that the actual remaining time would be about ">34 hours". Is this -more or less- correct?



Yes, it is, as a rough estimate. The OLED is also pretty conservative, if I recall people have run it for 15 minutes on "high" (1700) lumens after the OLED displayed <1 min remaining. The runtime and regulation are both pretty darn good on this light...and once you use the OLED, you'll wonder how you got by without it. Just so convenient to have all that data right at your fingertips.


----------



## Bucur

thedoc007 said:


> Yes, it is, as a rough estimate. The OLED is also pretty conservative, if I recall people have run it for 15 minutes on "high" (1700) lumens after the OLED displayed <1 min remaining. The runtime and regulation are both pretty darn good on this light...and once you use the OLED, you'll wonder how you got by without it. Just so convenient to have all that data right at your fingertips.



Thank you. Perhaps, the people who have run it for an additional 15 mins on high were using higher capacity batteries than 2600 mAh? Anyway, I am already wondering how I got without the OLED, so far.


----------



## TEEJ

If you use 3400 mah 18650 for example, it thinks you have less time left, etc. At least mine is very conservative.


----------



## Bucur

TEEJ said:


> If you use 3400 mah 18650 for example, it thinks you have less time left, etc.


----------



## Alfred143

How is the tint compare to the TM11, much cooler/bluish? Just as bluish as what I've read about the TM15?


----------



## Overclocker

Bucur said:


>




panasonic 3400 has lower voltages than sanyo 2600 for a given state-of-charge. so if the nitecore's lookup tables were obtained using sanyo 2600 then the nitecore would underestimate the true remaining runtime of the panasonics


----------



## Bucur

Overclocker said:


> panasonic 3400 has lower voltages than sanyo 2600 for a given state-of-charge. so if the nitecore's lookup tables were obtained using sanyo 2600 then the nitecore would underestimate the true remaining runtime of the panasonics



Thank you for the interesting info. Underestimation of remaining runtime seems inevitable with 3400, anyway. It seems this would not be very accurate even with 2600 but still, displaying the remaining runtime in terms of minutes, at every level of output, is very useful. Practically, assuming proportionally increased runtimes when using 3400 seems to be the best possible (or least inaccurate) estimation.


----------



## turboBB

Alfred143 said:


> How is the tint compare to the TM11, much cooler/bluish? Just as bluish as what I've read about the TM15?



Based on the samples I have, my TM11 despite being a CW version is actually a bit greenish/yellowish (but definitely not warm). By comparison, the TM26 while cool is certainly not blue. Unfortunately Razzi is now defunct so I'll need to rehost my pics otherwise, I'd point you to the indoor shots I did.


----------



## Alfred143

Thanks TurboBB for the info. I was debating to upgrade to the TM26 just for the tint. Low settings on the TM11 is too yellowish green for me.


----------



## RCTPAVUK

turboBB,

Could you please upload your 1st post pictures somewhere else?:I can't view them


----------



## oKtosiTe

RCTPAVUK said:


> turboBB,
> 
> Could you please upload your 1st post pictures somewhere else?:I can't view them


Confirming that I can't see them either.


----------



## Bucur

oKtosiTe said:


> Confirming that I can't see them either.



Me neither.


----------



## turboBB

Sorry about that guys. I've rehosted with Flickr, all the non-beamshot photos are fixed now.


----------



## RCTPAVUK

Thank you!
BTW, great review.


----------



## Alfred143

Is it safe using less than 4 x18650 batteries on the TM26 just on High mode and not in Turbo for extended periods?

Let's say if I had only two 18650s, but wanted to run it on L4 (high) for extended periods, will there be a negative effect (for lack of a perfect word) on the batteries of light?


----------



## ven

Alfred143 said:


> Is it safe using less than 4 x18650 batteries on the TM26 just on High mode and not in Turbo for extended periods?
> 
> Let's say if I had only two 18650s, but wanted to run it on L4 (high) for extended periods, will there be a negative effect (for lack of a perfect word) on the batteries of light?



You need to limit the levels to the lower side as its too much draw on 2 cells for prolonged periods and iirc there is only the step down from the thermal regulator on turbo so potentially could over heat on high............causing damage to both cells and light

Cells life would be shortened significantly if used regular.

Sure in manual it gives a guide to using 2 cells.iirc for emergency use only


----------



## thedoc007

ven said:


> You need to limit the levels to the lower side as its too much draw on 2 cells for prolonged periods and iirc there is only the step down from the thermal regulator on turbo so potentially could over heat on high............causing damage to both cells and light
> 
> Cells life would be shortened significantly if used regular.



Going to have to disagree with you there. If a single-18650 light can put out 1000 lumens from one LED (and it can), there is no reason why two cells cannot be used to generate 1700 or 1850 lumens without a problem. In fact, because LEDs are more efficient at lower drive levels, running the TM26 with two cells will be EASIER on the cells than many single-18650 lights. There is no reason to think the cells lifespan would be reduced. 

The heat issue is there regardless of the number of cells...so that really has little bearing on his question.

I would stay away from turbo, though. 3500 or 3800 lumens from anything less than 4 cells is going to be harder on them. Long as you stay out of turbo, though, there is no reason why you couldn't use two cells for an extended period without issue.

Is there a reason you are considering this question, Alfred, or are you just wondering?


----------



## ven

My bad its 1 cell for emergencies,however it does not step down from high so 1850lm is still quite an ask for prolonged periods imo and there has been reports of when the light has accidentally been switched on and been too hot to touch(in high).I am sure i have read the high is not regulated so it will stay in high and sure the temps were well above 60oC too.

Single 18650 cell light does not stay at 1000lm for 2hrs+ they step down,admitedlly down to cooling with size, but at 1850lm for 2hrs 30mins i still think its a big ask on the 2 cells for continuous running.............only my opinion


Edit-the 2hrs 30 is for 4 cells run time on high so probably closer to an hour with 2 with the load only spread over 2 cells instead of the 4.....

I guess it comes down to the "extended periods" as around 1hr ish run time is not really extended,or would it be using 2 cells for months of use,using high for 15 mins a time.........


----------



## thedoc007

ven said:


> My bad its 1 cell for emergencies,however it does not step down from high so 1850lm is still quite an ask for prolonged periods imo and there has been reports of when the light has accidentally been switched on and been too hot to touch(in high).I am sure i have read the high is not regulated so it will stay in high and sure the temps were well above 60oC too.
> 
> Single 18650 cell light does not stay at 1000lm for 2hrs+ they step down,admitedlly down to cooling with size, but at 1850lm for 2hrs 30mins i still think its a big ask on the 2 cells for continuous running.............only my opinion



Well, the 2 hour 30 minute number is with 4*18650 on high mode. You aren't going to get that runtime on two cells. Half that is more realistic...and I would guess it will be dropping significantly in output in under an hour. 

It is amusing that you referenced the potential overheating problem in high mode...as far as I know, I was the first one to report on that. Got my light up to 73 degrees Celsius. But if you are using the light, or in a cool environment, it won't be an issue. Overheating on high is only an issue if you aren't holding the light, or if you have a warm environment, or in my case, both. 

Definitely stay away from turbo with anything less than four cells, definitely monitor your light if you are running it on high for extended periods (regardless of cell count) - beyond that, you will be fine.


----------



## ven

Yes i edited whilst you were writing it as realised the run time is on 4 cells,so i would say probably 1hr as its more to ask of 2 cells than 4.

So it was you i read then :laughing:

It can happen though,accidentally switched on,backpack or holster although the warm leg may give it away earlier.

Sorry for not being clear in time:thumbsup:


----------



## Alfred143

thedoc007 said:


> Going to have to disagree with you there. If a single-18650 light can put out 1000 lumens from one LED (and it can), there is no reason why two cells cannot be used to generate 1700 or 1850 lumens without a problem. In fact, because LEDs are more efficient at lower drive levels, running the TM26 with two cells will be EASIER on the cells than many single-18650 lights. There is no reason to think the cells lifespan would be reduced.
> 
> The heat issue is there regardless of the number of cells...so that really has little bearing on his question.
> 
> 
> 
> I would stay away from turbo, though. 3500 or 3800 lumens from anything less than 4 cells is going to be harder on them. Long as you stay out of turbo, though, there is no reason why you couldn't use two cells for an extended period without issue.
> 
> Is there a reason you are considering this question, Alfred, or are you just wondering?



Just wondering, but also keeping a little weight off the light. But, then again two 18650s won't loose much weight when it comes to the sheer heftiness of TM26 

Thanks All for entertaining my inquiry  

Well, the truth is... I just received my Armytek Barracuda and now am sharing two of my four "matched" 18650s with the B'cudda and TM26. I have several 18650s laying around, but all from different brands and mAh ratings. Guess I have to get new matching cells....


----------



## oKtosiTe

Alfred143 said:


> Guess I have to get new matching cells....


That would be prudent.


----------



## Alfred143

oKtosiTe said:


> That would be prudent.




Agreed!


----------



## oKtosiTe

Alfred143 said:


> Agreed!


Since the Tiny Monsters have some issues accepting long cells I just thought I'd add that I'm very happy with four EagleTac 3100's in my TM11 and heard similar things about the 3400's. I'm guessing since the rear-end is the same on the TM11 and TM26, that they would work very well for the latter as well.


----------



## atbglenn

Just ordered the upgraded 3800 lumen version for a heavily discounted price of less than $200 (USA seller) I won't mention their name because they asked me not to. I will not answer any private messages asking me where I got it for that price. Do your own research. That said, I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## oKtosiTe

atbglenn said:


> Just ordered the upgraded 3800 lumen version for a heavily discounted price of less than $200 (USA seller) I won't mention their name because they asked me not to. I will not answer any private messages asking me where I got it for that price. Do your own research. That said, I can't wait to get it!!


You'd think that a reputable seller selling lights at a profit wouldn't mind the free advertising...


----------



## JoeAsheville

Well, here's an even better price: $49, free shipping.

The eBay seller has zero feedback, so I suppose they are blowing them out to get some feedback and then will sell at regular price. If purchasing using PayPal, there should be very little chance of losing funds.

Includes the TM26 and all accessories, PLUS batteries, PLUS an i4 charger. If this is legit, it's unbeatable.

Check eBay item ID 201077733648. There are 2 left as of this very minute.


----------



## thedoc007

Thanks for the info Joe...I ordered one. I am highly skeptical this is the real thing, but if it is not, I'm sure I can get the money back. Too good to pass up! If it is the real thing, I'll give it away...not like I need two.


----------



## ven

It's happened before,it's a scam ....


----------



## JoeAsheville

ven said:


> It's happened before,it's a scam ....


Well, I hate that. I do have low expectations, and PayPal has served well as a safety net prior. I do remain slightly hopeful...we shall see.

EDIT: No hope now. I examined the transaction details...the contact E-mail is a hotmail address, and the payee is unverified. Oh well...I'll just start the refund process in due course. Thankfully I paid with my buyer credit, so when this is solved within the float period I won't be out anything.

My apologies for disrupting the thread with a false alarm. I was hoping to clue folks in to what I thought was a great deal...


----------



## thedoc007

ven said:


> It's happened before,it's a scam ....



Correction: it is PROBABLY a scam. But the only way to know for sure is to order one. It is no-risk...maybe a slight hassle, but I am totally confident that the worst case is that it costs a few minutes of my time to get my money back. With a large upside, and no significant downside, why not?


----------



## Fat Boy

Of course you need two but it's probably a scam. None left.


----------



## ven

What will happen if your lucky!! you will get a $0.50 item so it shows something is on its way providing a tracking number is issued,it may just show an item posted.In short you are out of $50 till you claim back,paypal puts in your account which could be weeks.........


If you get a tm26 :bow:

Its a poor scam too as usually they have 100% feedback,usually 2-300 cheap $1 items sold over a month or 3 to look more convincing,then sell for example 20x tm26 for $100 each and do a runner,close accounts,then open up again with different details..........


----------



## y260

A while back an Amazon seller had SRT7's for ~$40 and I called foul while a bunch of others picked them up. Turned out to be legit (people got their lights). So you never know, if you have paypal/ebay/CC protection go for it.


----------



## thedoc007

y260 said:


> A while back an Amazon seller had SRT7's for ~$40 and I called foul while a bunch of others picked them up. Turned out to be legit (people got their lights). So you never know, if you have paypal/ebay/CC protection go for it.



Yep, that's why I went for it. I was one of those who got an SRT7 at well under half price (when it was brand new!) - it is currently in my EDC rotation. Although I realize this is unlikely to be genuine, you can't win unless you play. Credit card through PayPal through Ebay, so I'm covered three ways.


----------



## Bullyson

I ordered two and am just now seeing this. I used Bill Me Later so if it's a scam my bank account won't be hurt and I can file a complaint.


----------



## JoeAsheville

If its a scam, there is another one being perpetrated right now...different seller with the exact same format.


----------



## Bullyson

Yeah I ordered one yesterday and thought about it so I ordered one today but didn't notice it was two different sellers. Oh well. If it's a scam I deserve it for being that damn dumb lol.


----------



## JoeAsheville

A word of caution then...PayPal will only accept so many subscriber issues in a certain time period. I believe it may be 3 in 60 or 3 in 90 days. Stack up too many of those, and PayPal will leave your cheese hanging in the breeze so to speak...there's no buyer protection when that happens.

PayPal really tries to bury that policy. I know about it, but I couldn't find it the other day.


----------



## Bullyson

Thanks for the warning. I guess now it's a waiting game. Did anyone on here buy one of the lights and have gotten a shipping notice yet?


----------



## JoeAsheville

They pulled the auction that I bid in...not sure how that complicates matters with PayPal...?


----------



## Bullyson

I got an email from eBay saying the listings were pulled. Here is a copy/paste of the email.

Hello **********74,

We're writing to let you know that we've removed an item you recently won: 

201077733648 - Nitecore TM26 3500 Lumen LED Flashlight Tiny Monster w/Batteries 


Since you've already paid for this item, you don't need to do anything else. If your item hasn't arrived yet, it should arrive soon.

We wish you all the best on eBay and hope your future experiences are pleasant and successful. If you have questions, please click "Customer Support" at the top of most eBay pages.

eBay still has lots of other great deals. Go to http://www.ebay.com to shop. We hope to see you soon.
Thanks,

eBay 

Please don't reply to this message. It was sent from an address that doesn't accept incoming email.


----------



## JoeAsheville

I applied and was refunded almost instantly. I would be surprised if anyone got a unit from this particular seller...but would be very happy for them if they did.


----------



## Bullyson

Where did you go to apply for a refund?


----------



## JoeAsheville

I applied through the PayPal link at the bottom of every transaction...I think it says "Have a problem with this transaction" or similar, and is underlined in blue indicating a hyperlink.

Just apply to PayPal saying you think you've been defrauded by the seller and don't expect to receive the goods. They will take it from there.


----------



## thedoc007

I just initiated a claim through Ebay itself. Hopefully they will resolve the problem, and I won't have to dispute it with PayPal. I suggest that anyone else who ordered should do the same. We all knew it was unlikely to pan out anyway. But since the auction has been pulled, and the seller "is no longer a registered user", I think that is all the evidence I need to call it a scam and be done with it.


----------



## NCRick

For those still looking for a decent legitimate deal and want the newest 3800 lumen model please search Amazon for TM26 and find the listing for $255.07 (it may show a price range starting at that amount going up around $400) USD. The option (there are several bundle configurations) that sells for $255.07 includes the 3800 lumen TM26, charger (AC home only, no DC car cord) and 4 x Nitecore NL186 2600 mAh 18650 cells. The cells alone are a $50 value so it's like getting the light for about $200. It's sold by a marketplace vendor named Performance Outdoor Gear and they claim to be an authorized dealer. They are located in my home state of NC so that made me feel even better doing business with them. I got mine on June 3rd and I had ordered it on May 29th (June 1st and 2nd were weekend days so pretty good shipping time and shipping was free).

This thing is amazing to say the least. I don't have quite as substantial collection as many others here but I do have a few of the popular high performers and this light is in a league of its own. It may not be the most powerful in terms of lumens, throw or intensity (49K cd) but it has a great balance of all those factors along with the cool digital display and some of the best cutting edge technology in a package not much larger than a soda or beer can. The built in regulated charging along with the regulated temperature control offers outstanding safety for both the internal components as well as the user. The features are outstanding as well and it doesn't take too long to get used to the single "camera shutter style" switch. This is just an incredible product.

OK Nitecore, after the SRT7 and TM26, what are you going to come up with for an encore?


----------



## sugzsuarez

Nice review! 

This is the review that convinced me to get this great light after reading it. A question though (I don't know if it's just me having a bad case of OCD or if someone else experienced the same issue.) My switch seems to be offset. More like it's leaning to the right more (seems like the first person who did quality assurance is right handed and pressed on it too hard the first time). It's basically not the center of the switch 'well'. Is that normal? Does someone else have this issue? This kind of makes the switch a little too easy to press. Which sort of makes me jump two settings when I press on it. I did read some posts about the switch being a little too hard to operate. Thanks.


----------



## turboBB

@sugzsuarez - Thx and no such issues re: the offset button on my sample.

All,
Just an interesting note that I recently sent the review sample to Nitecore for repair as one of the LED's was consistently lower in output than the rest. They replaced it with another unit but the strange thing about this one is that the OLED screen now reads 3800 lms on max but the emitters are definitely the old XM-L U2's and not the newer XM-L2's (three bond wires w/6 "die segmentation" vs. the two bond wires and "single die" arrangement). Not sure if this is a unique situation due to the review sample but I'd suggest those getting the new 3800 lms version to double-check their emitters to make sure that is in fact the newer XM-L2's. I'm in process of moving so haven't had a chance to check the output but will post back in the future when I get around to that.


----------



## Neilbenecke

I have an odd occurrence, I purchased and attached fully charged the NBP52 to the nitecore TM 26. As you know the battery doesn't come inexpensive so currently in the middle of an experiment. The OLED on TM 26 showed the exact same read out values as when I use 4 x 18650 batteries. Either the NBP52 is defective or the TM 26 supposed Japanese circuitry can't recalculate the values ..... I am just not getting it. Any opinion or knowledge would be be greatly appreciated 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Neilbenecke

Update review of TM 26 with NBP 52 .... Ok so using the fully charged NBP 52 on the TM 26 
Started with 4 x Orbtronics 18650 3400 mAH. TM 26 OLED showed: level 4, 1850 lumens for 2.1 hours, full battery indicator, ok then then using only 2 x Thrunite 18650 3400mAh I got the EXACT SAME READING AS THE 4 x Orbtronics. THIS APPLIED EXACTLY TO the 4x Nitecore 18650 3400 batteries and then again using only 2 x Nexscene 18650 2500 mAh. Please note, all these tests were done independently of each other... No cross contamination in the testing process.
Ok, now for the biggie! I then did a long dedicated test using only a fully charged NBP 52, which is their new one piece battery equivalent to 8 x 18650 2300mAh. I got the exact same reading as 2 or 4 batteries again lmao. When I hit 2.1 hours it showed empty battery but 14 min left. When I hit 3.04 hours, battery indicator showed empty and 1 min left. At 3:30 hours passed, it showed 0 min left. When I hit 4.14 hours yep the blue light was was blinking indicating battery done but yet after 4h 14m the light had started dimming slightly and just like I had 4hours and 4 min ago , still had empty battery indicator and now 1 minute of time left.
Now if you look carefully through this little home test, the question that arises in my mind is perhaps this does not regard the NBP 52 at all which is brilliant .....but what is up with all the total incongruent OLED read outs , 2 batteries, 4 batteries 8 battery equivalent. You got to be kidding me and I ain't making this crap up. You got get to get NBP 52 for the Nitecore TM's but we laying BIG BUCKS FOR THAT TM26 with all the coolness it comes with which I rebuke and openly challenge. Prove me different or explain this to me.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Timothybil

Relevant question: Does the TM26 display show different runtimes when switching between 3400 mAh and 2300 mAh cells? The reason I ask is I have been having issues with the charging rate on my tablet. To help figure things out I installed a battery monitor app. One point the app makes is that unless the OS tells it what the mAh rating on the battery is, it uses a look-up table of default values for the various devices. To translate that to the TM26, it is possible that the firmware is programmed to assume a default value for the mAh rating of the cells. I would suggest do the complete draw-down test with the NBP 52 again, then do nothing with the TM26 while the NBP 52 recharges, or maybe recharge it through the TM26. Then do the draw down test again. I am thinking that the TM26 firmware is probably monitoring the amount of charge during the recharging, starting with an assumption about the base mAh available. Let us know what happens.


----------



## thedoc007

Neilbenecke said:


> Now if you look carefully through this little home test, the question that arises in my mind is perhaps this does not regard the NBP 52 at all which is brilliant .....but what is up with all the total incongruent OLED read outs , 2 batteries, 4 batteries 8 battery equivalent. You got to be kidding me and I ain't making this crap up. You got get to get NBP 52 for the Nitecore TM's but we laying BIG BUCKS FOR THAT TM26 with all the coolness it comes with which I rebuke and openly challenge. Prove me different or explain this to me.





Timothybil said:


> Relevant question: Does the TM26 display show different runtimes when switching between 3400 mAh and 2300 mAh cells?



The light has no way of knowing how many cells you are using, or what the capacity is. Since they are in parallel, the input voltage is the same regardless of the number of cells. The OLED runtimes are based on 4xNitecore 2600 mAh 18650s. If you use anything other than that, it will not adjust. It doesn't have any fancy firmware that measures how much capacity it has while in use. This is fine with me...I knew it up front, and didn't expect it to adjust. I actually like that the OLED is conservative...means that it will always give you a healthy reserve.

Knowing the capacity of a cell is a lot harder than most people realize...even really expensive analytic chargers measure it simply by draining the cell, and then recharging. Laptops have really advanced battery monitors with Coulomb counters, and even those estimates can be off by a fair bit. As the technology in lights continues to develop, we might have USB-connected (or Bluetooth, for that matter) lights that you can hook up to a PC and set those parameters. But you are talking about FAR more complexity, and this makes a light both more prone to failure, and more expensive. I think the "dumb" OLED display that simply assumes you are using the standard cells is perfectly reasonable.

You may not like it, but hopefully this at least helps explain the issue.


----------



## Neilbenecke

Yes I get that, I guess I am suffering Star Wars syndrome and assumed the hefty price was because the firmware was of superior Japanese origin where perfection is at a premium. So I just assumed when I received my NBP52 it was defective and actually had to prove it to myself by the vendor/ importer challenging the test who in fact is now doing some of his own tesst. The importer was also somewhat taken aback and is running some tests or something the heat distribution is phenomenal and now with the NHM 10 kit one can easily carry the TM 26 for a full 90 min or so on turbo depending on the heat regulator. As a herpetologist I chose the TM series for size to illumination ratio a bite from the wrong herp at night will prove fatal. Perhaps I need to rethink that but I was really happy with level [email protected] 1850 over 4 hours. Lmao however the size to illumination ratio is out the window unless I carry a number of 4 x boxes of Nitecore or thrunite or Orbtronics batteries. It's just that the dam central and South American Airlines in the past have proved a little nuts with li-on batteries and in Central America and most southern ... Forget it.... I once spent a full day driving around looking for cells. Didn't think it though enough ahead of time and shoulda tried getting them there somehow way earlier than the expedition. But the NBP 52 and NHM 10 kit has redefined the rules... I hope..... Happy days. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Neilbenecke

I guess I am simply not as accommodating as everyone else or my wife is less lol there's nothing I can do about it but if my car dash board was cosmetic or some form of aesthetic and not serious quantitative instruments that works only to tell you perhaps an accurate temp I wish I could just let it go but at one point these thing where close to 500 smacks. I am gonna try the one suggestion I just hope it doesn't stop charging when it reaches the typical 4 battery level which I have a feeling it would. It won't obviously directly in the battery since it's autonomous. My wife is wait 6 months from now the new head will come out that will do everything you trying to Figure out lol she's probably right. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Neilbenecke

Well I tell u something if you a Nitcore T11, T15 and TM 26 person,probably applies to to TM 36, the NBP 52 and NMH 10 holding kit has revolutionized my ability to more than double the times which on my 2nd tests I got double times on the level 3-4 and turbo and no burns cos you know how hot they get after you get past a certain time but the kits are incredible with the batteries.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Neilbenecke

9/5/14 ... Ok being new to this forum my apologies in advance but has any resolution been made TO BEST THROWER as apposed to other forms .... TK75..... TM36 ..... TN 35..... Or TM 26 quadray 3800. Has to be an overall opinion Based on Beam: intensity, distance, lumen and candela please? ???????? This forum is very over ramified and reaaaaly hard to find up to date Q&A 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Neilbenecke said:


> 9/5/14 ... Ok being new to this forum my apologies in advance but has any resolution been made TO BEST THROWER as apposed to other forms .... TK75..... TM36 ..... TN 35..... Or TM 26 quadray 3800. Has to be an overall opinion Based on Beam: intensity, distance, lumen and candela please? ???????? This forum is very over ramified and reaaaaly hard to find up to date Q&A



No, there does not have to be an overall consensus. If really depends on your priorities...some people are willing to carry a huge light, but others want the best thrower that can still fit in a pocket. Some want an infinitely variable output, while others like the defined output of modes. No one answer is "best" for everyone.

If you want to know what lights have the highest candela rating, that is easier. This thread lists the top stock, and modded reflector-based LED throwers.

In any case, the TM26 is not a thrower. It is a flooder, with decent throw as a bonus...but it does not compare to dedicated throwers in terms of intensity. So it is not even in the running.


----------



## Neilbenecke

Hey thanks doc , that is a great thread thanks so much. Flashlights I didn't even knew existed ... I had seen some stuff on the TK75 and TN 32/ 35 and that's one thing about accessibility in the USA that is so great from a certain perspective, there are so many and so much of so many thing (like everything lol) it makes your your head spin. I am glad I got the the three Tm 11/15/26 as you called flooders , since they exactly what I need as a herpetologist on the nocturnal excursions , You have to be unbelievably careful, not sure if you saw that producers leg after a ferdelance bite on the tv series naked and afraid and that's a producer with pull and mammoth bucks and helicopters etc. if that where me I would in all probability have been dead.so our teams usually go with powerfull headlamps and TM 11-26 so overall peripheral vision is good and the extra light potency actually draws the color of the reptile or animal out of sync or the camo out of contrast unlike as if it was straight sun light so its actually great. I have just been wondering if it's not going to be the wise thing to a have a few good throwers, you just can't have to much light in these situation and also to now and again to know what'd up ahead esp the bigger cats or pigs or dangerous animals. Preparation is everything 
Much thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Timothybil

Well, you could always complete your set and get a TM36. That definitely qualifies as a thrower! But I would guess the $500 USD would probably be a little out of your budget.


----------



## thedoc007

Timothybil said:


> Well, you could always complete your set and get a TM36. That definitely qualifies as a thrower! But I would guess the $500 USD would probably be a little out of your budget.



Down to a mere $400 now, from a variety of vendors. Still, a very expensive light.


----------



## Timothybil

thedoc007 said:


> Down to a mere $400 now, from a variety of vendors. Still, a very expensive light.



Yeah, but according to Vinh, who did a teardown on one of these threads, the money all went to quality and reliability.


----------



## thedoc007

Timothybil said:


> Yeah, but according to Vinh, who did a teardown on one of these threads, the money all went to quality and reliability.



Yep, that's why I bought one from Vinh. I think it is worth the money, but it IS a very expensive light.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?386770-SOLD-TM36vn

I realize this is a little off-topic, but since they are both part of the TM series, with some interchangeable parts and accessories, and many similar features, I'm hoping no one will be too bothered.


----------



## Neilbenecke

I have an odd ball question here and I guess it's still something I can't let go of And I don't mean to go off topic or flog a dead horse but I really have done some research, read many explanations etc perhaps in the wrong places. However I am really considering the TM 36 and even more interested than ever reading this thread. My assumption is we talking Nitecore which truly makes the boldest claims I have seen to date. Especially on this point perhaps I haven't seen enough,and I am excluding the obvious ridiculous claims of " 80000 lumens coming out of a pencil sized flashlight lol etc. I also see so much of how important it is to have accurate information, whether it's of a self calculated nature or coming from the flashlight itself. Remember we paying anywhere from 260 to over 500 bucks whether they beasts or just tiny monsters. Now I heard that when you add the NBP52 (which I love with the NHM10 as a combo addition ) to the TM 36, there is self adjustments making the OLED accurate. there is a lot of what I have read even in this thread that I agree with personally regarding if you have a product that is supposed to do something, ie: by a definition a quantitative function not a cosmetic one and this is even advertised as unsurpassed and unparalleled, highly specialized circuitry and perfectionism making claims of having the very best in quantitative functionality. I have to repose the question. My understanding, and I stand under correction is that the OLED works fine in its functionality to re-quantify when the NBP 52 is added to the TM 36, so why does this not happen with the TM26? I was told by one of the nitecore folks that it's the most advanced circuitry in the word out there commercially and this is partially why you looking at the not so tiny monster prices. Even the new upgraded TM serious suffers the same illness but assuming the TM 36 is excluded. I am sorry but like WTH is the deal. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Neilbenecke said:


> ...Now I heard that when you add the NBP52 (which I love with the NHM10 as a combo addition ) to the TM 36, there is self adjustments making the OLED accurate. there is a lot of what I have read even in this thread that I agree with personally regarding if you have a product that is supposed to do something, ie: by a definition a quantitative function not a cosmetic one and this is even advertised as unsurpassed and unparalleled, highly specialized circuitry and perfectionism making claims of having the very best in quantitative functionality. I have to repose the question. My understanding, and I stand under correction is that the OLED works fine in its functionality to re-quantify when the NBP 52 is added to the TM 36, so why does this not happen with the TM26? I was told by one of the nitecore folks that it's the most advanced circuitry in the word out there commercially and this is partially why you looking at the not so tiny monster prices. Even the new upgraded TM serious suffers the same illness but assuming the TM 36 is excluded.



Neither the TM36, nor the TM26 has any ability to "re-quantify" based on what cells you put in. Read post #147 for more details as to why. I can tell you for sure the OLED does not make any adjustments, whether you are using four 18650s or the NBP52. The difference is the TM36 default is NBP52, so of course the OLED numbers will be accurate for that setup. Whereas the TM26 default is four 2600 mAh 18650s. 

If you can't deal with that reality, then I think you should just avoid purchasing the light. The claims about advanced technology are true, as far as I know...I don't know any other light that has a display that can give you real-time voltage, temperature, and runtime estimates. If that still isn't enough, then you are probably going to be disappointed...simply because it doesn't live up to your expectations.

I truly believe the OLED is an outstanding feature, and I wish more lights would start incorporating a similar setup. But it does have limitations...I was aware of them going in, and have thoroughly enjoyed using it despite those limitations.


----------



## Neilbenecke

Ahhh doc I get it now, that Tm36 is regularly that equivalent, duh makes perfect sense. Don't get me wrong regarding nitecore I learned the hard way buying up so many flash lights, ozarks, Skyrays securitylng's, etc quite the host of flashlights. I must say that I got kinds drunk on the koolaide on eBay and just started accumulating and actually a few of the cheapies or not actually not all that bad. But I have allot of "junkies" in terms of advertised capabilities vs actual. Then I bumped into the nitecore brand and everything changed for me and beside my illness for gadgets, knives, flashlights buying up a number of these be duties have been pretty heavy on the pocket Book and because what I have already mentioned what I need them before where it could and will and just is 





Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## JoeAsheville

thedoc007 said:


> If you can't deal with that reality, then I think you should just avoid purchasing the light. The claims about advanced technology are true, as far as I know...I don't know any other light that has a display that can give you real-time voltage, temperature, and runtime estimates. If that still isn't enough, then you are probably going to be disappointed...simply because it doesn't live up to your expectations.



x11tybillion.

The TM26 is the best light I've got and I still haven't gotten around to replacing a failed emitter (it only burns three). I'm very happy with it paired with the NBP52.

There are no guarantees in life. Perfection...is a hard road.


----------



## Neilbenecke

A matter of life and death at times so I do have the utmost respect for Nitecore it is just so spendy lol, I bought about 20 nitecore 18650 3400's and probably the same quantity in thrunites and Orbtronics. after I had in some way or other sold myself short on the twenty thousand " .... Fire" batteries which have been pretty lame in comparison. Then the NBP 52 and NMH 10 showed there awesome faces and I fuge syndromed and bought 6 combos sets. I will never give up on the nitecores they are really just that good in my opinion but yes I was sadly disappointed. I have used a number of comparison test which I recorded where I have used my little TM26 switching out varying strengths of actual batteries and then different 18650 and the OLED calculated and showed the readjustment readings in standby readings, volt readings , battery indicator reading using different batteries like Everest, ultra fire, cranulums, everests and ultra fires and whether it was with major or just small shifts in mAh this was also evidenced in the run time readings etc. 
So I get they hooked up in parallel etc for some childish puerile reason I feel jipped but then I hold my TM26 with the NBP 52 and NMH 10 which is no longer a tiny monster and hold it on the mount on level 4 knowing I could do this for more than double the time as with the nitecore -18650 3400mAh batteries strangely enough ( tested this myself so I must stress it's my personal opinion and not nitecore alleging this as a fact or even alluding that this their opinion, I did not get the same results using orbotronis or thrunite 3600mAh) 
But yep I am just over the moon and simply have to let this go and keep having a blast on our expeditions 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Neilbenecke said:


> ...and because what I have already mentioned what I need them before where it could and will and just is



I was more or less with you until this...no idea what you are trying to say here.


----------



## Neilbenecke

Hey doc I looked at what I typed and all I can do is apologize for the Brain fart lol , good heavens it's like I condensed two pages of thought in a few lines that articulates absolutely nothing and in fact, in know it seems and sounds bizarre but what's totally crazy is that i truly have no idea, I don't remember at all what I was saying or trying to say ..... Fine line between sanity and insanity lol and I am actually sane. Sorry about that doc 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Neilbenecke said:


> Hey doc I looked at what I typed and all I can do is apologize for the Brain fart lol , good heavens it's like I condensed two pages of thought in a few lines that articulates absolutely nothing and in fact, in know it seems and sounds bizarre but what's totally crazy is that i truly have no idea, I don't remember at all what I was saying or trying to say ..... Fine line between sanity and insanity lol and I am actually sane. Sorry about that doc



Heh, no worries. I have been there...always harder to proof-read your own work, compared to someone else's words. Back to discussion of the TM26.


----------



## thedoc007

FYI, Lighthound has the TM26 on closeout...$230.


----------



## JoeAsheville

thedoc007 said:


> FYI, Lighthound has the TM26 on closeout...$230.



Showing OOS as of last night 2300hrs EST.

Unknown if they will obtain more stock to list at that price, but I asked to be notified if that is the case.


----------



## thedoc007

JoeAsheville said:


> Showing OOS as of last night 2300hrs EST.
> 
> Unknown if they will obtain more stock to list at that price, but I asked to be notified if that is the case.



Looks like not. It isn't even listed any more...in closeouts or in the main store.


----------



## icehunter

These are exiting times, a year ago I posted to this tread "Does anyone know if the Cree MT-G2 emitter is feasible/possible in this flashlight? At 2.200lm per emitter x 4 you would get 8.800lm output, that would be awesome if possible, even if you could only get that kind of output for a few minutes "

TheDoc replied "It is TOTALLY impractical at this time to think about having 8800 lumens in a light this size. Normal 18650s would not be able to drive it. Maybe you could do it with IMR cells, but then the runtime would be even shorter than the power increase would suggest. Also, even if you could power it, the heat would make it unusable. It heats up pretty fast already, there is no way that the TM26 body could handle the heat load of 8800 lumens. Your runtime would be measured in seconds even at low temperatures...jut forget about it. We'll get there eventually, but for now it is totally out of the question."

And yet, we now have this kind of light in the form of the ThruNite TN36, see the review on http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?392512-Review-ThruNite-TN36-3x-MK-R 

Yes it´s not a 4xleds but 3x, it´s not a MT-G2 but MK-R, and yes it´s not a thrower, BUT it puts out 6500 lumens for over 40 minutes (not seconds ) on turbo and has a body size of the TM26.
Can´t wait to get my hands on it, and hopefully ThruNite will add that fourth led to get the torch over 8000 lumens


----------



## thedoc007

icehunter said:


> Yes it´s not a 4xleds but 3x, it´s not a MT-G2 but MK-R, and yes it´s not a thrower, BUT it puts out 6500 lumens for over 40 minutes (not seconds ) on turbo and has a body size of the TM26.
> Can´t wait to get my hands on it, and hopefully ThruNite will add that fourth led to get the torch over 8000 lumens



Well, it may be able to do short bursts of 6000 lumens (although Thrunite has exaggerated some of their lumen claims) but it can't do SUSTAINED output of 6k lumens. All the heat-related issues are still present, and will still limit the practicality of the light. The MM15vn does 7400 lumens from only two MT-G2 emitters, but again, heat is the main issue. On turbo mode, within 30 seconds the light is almost too hot to hold (at least near the head). Possible and practical are not the same thing.

Still, you have a good point. Re-reading what you quoted, I was definitely too pessimistic. I still think it is pretty darn impractical, but hey, most of us have more lights than we need, so having a stupid bright light that can only run in bursts is not the worst idea in the world.


----------



## kj2

thedoc007 said:


> (although Thrunite has greatly exaggerated some of their lumen claims lately, see the X60M)


X60M is from Acebeam, if I'm not mistaking. But thrunite claims are higher than tested indeed.


----------



## thedoc007

kj2 said:


> X60M is from Acebeam, if I'm not mistaking



Quite so, sorry about that. Don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## icehunter

None of these small lights can do sustained max output, the TM26 can do 3500 lumens for almost 4 minutes, after that you are down to 1700 lumens. But why settle for lighting up a tree at 200 meters when you can light up the whole forest at 200 meters  The quadray somehow seems to be able to focus the beam with individual reflectors better than having all the leds in the same reflector, so in theory I think the quadray might be a better candidate than the TN36 for a 4x MT-G2 or MK-R led because you can have both massive flood and also some throw (is anybody from Nitecore listening  )

Let´s put it to a vote : Who wants a stupid bright light that can put out 8k lumens for a few minutes ....... or is that a silly question on this forum


----------



## thedoc007

icehunter said:


> The quadray somehow seems to be able to focus the beam with individual reflectors better than having all the leds in the same reflector, so in theory I think the quadray might be a better candidate than the TN36 for a 4x MT-G2 or MK-R led because you can have both massive flood and also some throw (is anybody from Nitecore listening  )
> 
> Let´s put it to a vote : Who wants a stupid bright light that can put out 8k lumens for a few minutes ....... or is that a silly question on this forum



The main reason the TM26 throws better than the MM15, though, is not the number of reflectors. It is the size of the LED. The MT-G2 has a surface area of just under 80mm, compared to XM-L2 at 25mm. (The difference is actually even more pronounced than this would suggest, because the XM-L2 die (the part that emits light) is actually only 2x2mm. This is why de-doming is so effective for increasing throw - it increases the surface brightness of the LED. So if you replaced the XM-L2 emitters with MT-G2, the TM26 would throw significantly less, despite the greater brightness.

Not a silly question, but it oversimplifies. The question is not whether someone wants a bright light - it is a question of trade-offs and cost as well. Personally, I wouldn't want a TM26 with MT-G2. But I'm sure some other people would, and there is nothing wrong with that. Good to have options!


----------



## icehunter

I´m no expert on this (hence my Unenlightened status ) and as you stated, led surface die size makes a big difference in throw given the same reflector size.

But I am speculating that a 4x led design like a TM26 would give more throw than a 4x same led TN36 (if such light would exist), because judging from similar lights like the 4xXML-L2 led TM26 and the 4xXML-L2 led TM06; same manufacturer that is Nitecore, same max lumens output that is 3800, the TM26 puts out a beam distance of 445m, whereas the TM06 puts out 334m beam distance. The head diameter of the TM06 is 50mm with one reflector whereas the head diameter is 68mm for the TM26 due to the square shape of the quad reflectors. I am speculating that the reason for the individual reflector design in the TM26 is because it gives more throw than having a single reflector design like the TM06.

I would therefore expect a 4x MT-G2 TM26 with 4x individual reflectors would out throw a 4x MT-G2 TM06 with a single reflector and therefore also a TN36 with 4x MT-G2 (if they ever build one), but perhaps I'm wrong.

(Granted the head of the ThruNite TN36 is 64mm but the reflector is built differently and not filling out as far to the sides as the TM06 for example. )


----------



## thedoc007

icehunter said:


> But I am speculating that a 4x led design like a TM26 would give more throw than a 4x same led TN36 (if such light would exist), because judging from similar lights like the 4xXML-L2 led TM26 and the 4xXML-L2 led TM06; same manufacturer that is Nitecore, same max lumens output that is 3800, the TM26 puts out a beam distance of 445m, whereas the TM06 puts out 334m beam distance. The head diameter of the TM06 is 50mm with one reflector whereas the head diameter is 68mm for the TM26 due to the square shape of the quad reflectors. I am speculating that the reason for the individual reflector design in the TM26 is because it gives more throw than having a single reflector design like the TM06.



Comparing the TM06 (which has much smaller head) is a bit misleading. The TM15 is a better comparison. 60mm head vs. 68mm for the TM26, a single combined reflector, and it throws FARTHER than the TM26, despite lower output. So clearly a shared reflector can do just fine for throw also. Also see the TK75...outstanding throw from a combined reflector.

Throw is complicated. Emitter size, surface brightness, width of reflector, depth of reflector, total output, smooth vs. OP reflector, lens efficiency, all play a role. And probably other factors I don't know about - I'm no expert either. But the point is, having separate reflectors does not necessarily increase throw. To focus on that, at the expense of other variables, might lead to erroneous conclusions. Regarding the TM06 vs. TM26, the size of the reflectors is the dominant factor, not the number.


----------



## charlieplanb

IS just listed these (TM26) at 199 if anyone is interested


----------



## JoeAsheville

charlieplanb said:


> IS just listed these (TM26) at 199 if anyone is interested



...beg pardon for being dense (I'm sure)...but who/what/where is IS? I'd like to take a look but I don't know what that stands for.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

illumn.com



JoeAsheville said:


> ...beg pardon for being dense (I'm sure)...but who/what/where is IS? I'd like to take a look but I don't know what that stands for.


----------



## NoNotAgain

You'll have to use search function button, as the TM36 is the only Tiny Monster light that shows up on the pull down menu. The search for TM26 will bring up the the light. As of this afternoon it was still listed at $199.

Another over budget Christmas gift. :~(


----------



## magnum70383

Just bought one! Been waiting for this one to go in sale. Must mean a tm27 is coming...


----------



## NoNotAgain

magnum70383 said:


> Just bought one! Been waiting for this one to go in sale. Must mean a tm27 is coming...



Probably not a TM27, but a revamp of the TM26 using the U3 version LED and a few other tweaks to the driver, also incorporating the active temperature management.

First version was 3500 lumens, second 3800. Good possibility of 4200-4500 lumens and a de-domed LED like was done on the M3 Olight.


----------



## NoNotAgain

thedoc007 said:


> Comparing the TM06 (which has much smaller head) is a bit misleading. The TM15 is a better comparison. 60mm head vs. 68mm for the TM26, a single combined reflector, and it throws FARTHER than the TM26, despite lower output. So clearly a shared reflector can do just fine for throw also. Also see the TK75...outstanding throw from a combined reflector.
> 
> Throw is complicated. Emitter size, surface brightness, width of reflector, depth of reflector, total output, smooth vs. OP reflector, lens efficiency, all play a role. And probably other factors I don't know about - I'm no expert either. But the point is, having separate reflectors does not necessarily increase throw. To focus on that, at the expense of other variables, might lead to erroneous conclusions. Regarding the TM06 vs. TM26, the size of the reflectors is the dominant factor, not the number.



thedoc007, After owning a couple of TM26 lights as well as a TM06, I can say that the reflector design is totally responsible for the difference in throw distance.

With the TM06, the reflectors never fully form the beam. The reflector on the TM06 is half as deep as the reflectors used on the TM26. The beam on the TM06 has pedals while the beam on the TM26, they aren't apparent.

Judging the size of the MT-G2 emitter, you'd have a hard time inserting the MT-G in the same package as the XM-L series LED. The other issue would be the base of the reflector would be huge. I'm making that statement based on owning the K40 Supbeam and the K40Mvn Supbeam lights. The K40 has the XM-L2 and the K40M has the MT-G2. When you remove the reflector from the light, the base hole is twice the size on the MT-G2 light.


----------



## cpfar

Hi. New to this forum and lithium-powered lights. In fact, this is my first post. Just ordered the TM26. Based on info on this forum, I'm thinking about the Orbtronic 3400's to power the TM26. Question: Is there any concern about using the integrated charging port on the TM26 for these cells versus a stand-alone charger? Asked a different way, is there any need or benefit to a stand-alone charger if I only will have 1 set of batteries?


----------



## magnum70383

It's better to get an independent charger like a Nitecore Digicharger D4 so all the batteries are charged to the right voltage. I'm not exactly sure, but charging should stop in a TM26 when one of the cell hits the correct voltage. If I'm wrong then I'm just gonna plug it in ha ha



cpfar said:


> Hi. New to this forum and lithium-powered lights. In fact, this is my first post. Just ordered the TM26. Based on info on this forum, I'm thinking about the Orbtronic 3400's to power the TM26. Question: Is there any concern about using the integrated charging port on the TM26 for these cells versus a stand-alone charger? Asked a different way, is there any need or benefit to a stand-alone charger if I only will have 1 set of batteries?


----------



## thedoc007

NoNotAgain said:


> thedoc007, After owning a couple of TM26 lights as well as a TM06, I can say that the reflector design is totally responsible for the difference in throw distance.



Yes, that was my point. The width and depth of a reflector determines throw, not the number of reflectors. A bunch of shallow reflectors would be very floody, whereas a combined, but deeper/wider reflector will throw much farther. 



cpfar said:


> Hi. New to this forum and lithium-powered lights. In fact, this is my first post. Just ordered the TM26. Based on info on this forum, I'm thinking about the Orbtronic 3400's to power the TM26. Question: Is there any concern about using the integrated charging port on the TM26 for these cells versus a stand-alone charger? Asked a different way, is there any need or benefit to a stand-alone charger if I only will have 1 set of batteries?



There are definitely benefits to a standalone charger. First, it gets you more involved in the process. When you take the cells out and insert them in the charger, you can verify that the cells are in good shape and measure individual voltage. 

Second, a standalone charger will ensure the cells are properly balanced. In theory, the TM26 (cells in parallel) should do a pretty good job of that, but it never hurts to double check.

It is definitely not necessary, though. If you buy a set of quality matched cells, and only use them together in the TM26, this is all that can reasonably be expected. You can certainly make the job fancier, but you do not NEED to do so. The on-board charger does a fine job.


----------



## SeamusORiley

NoNotAgain said:


> Probably not a TM27, but a revamp of the TM26 using the U3 version LED and a few other tweaks to the driver, also incorporating the active temperature management.
> 
> First version was 3500 lumens, second 3800. Good possibility of 4200-4500 lumens and a de-domed LED like was done on the M3 Olight.



you seem prophetic. The 2015 model is 4000 lumens! Good call.


----------



## Travelmate

Hi

Any review for the available TM26 4000 lumens light? Can the OLED display for this new light able to detect the capacity and corresponding longer hours of 18650 batteries i.e. if using 2400mAh battery vs 3600 mAh battery?


----------



## thedoc007

Travelmate said:


> Any review for the available TM26 4000 lumens light? Can the OLED display for this new light able to detect the capacity and corresponding longer hours of 18650 batteries i.e. if using 2400mAh battery vs 3600 mAh battery?



I doubt there will be many good reviews. After all, it is a minor upgrade. 

No, the OLED display is not going to detect the capacity. There is no practical way to do this...the ONLY way I know to test capacity is to fully drain, and then charge it (there may be other ways, but nothing feasible in a flashlight). I suppose they could make it programmable, so you could manually select the capacity, but I actually like the conservative readings. You know you'll always get more runtime than indicated (when using high capacity cells)...to me that is a good, simple solution.


----------



## haworthj

*Nitecore TM26 4000*

Hello all. This is my first post and I wanted to say that I have just purchased my first proper flashlight, which is the Nitecore TM 26 (The 4000 lumens version).

I have to say, I am really impressed. At full chat it completely illuminates my field with a great throw.

The one criticism I have is that it takes for ever to charge the 3400ma 18650 batteries. If I buy a dedicated charger, and I am thinking the Nitecore D4 digital one, will i get faster times. I understand that my batteries will probably be better maintained if I charge this way.

Also, how often, with normal use, would I have to replace the o-ring, and re-lubricate?

I love this thing.

James


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore TM26 4000*



haworthj said:


> The one criticism I have is that it takes for ever to charge the 3400ma 18650 batteries. If I buy a dedicated charger, and I am thinking the Nitecore D4 digital one, will i get faster times. I understand that my batteries will probably be better maintained if I charge this way.
> 
> Also, how often, with normal use, would I have to replace the o-ring, and re-lubricate?



The Nitecore D4 is not a speedy charger either...I don't recall the exact specs with the on-board charging, but the D4 (if you have four cells) only charges at 375mA each. This means close to ten hours for fully discharged 3400 mAh cells.

I found this hobby a little over two years ago, and I have yet to replace an O-ring. If you keep it lubed properly, the wear is very minimal. You should re-lube whenever your light gets dirty, or when the threads aren't as smooth...there is no set time-frame. Twisty lights usually need it much more often, because the twisting action works grit into the threads. But for something like the TM26, lubricating once a year might well be enough, depending on how often you use it, and in what environment.


----------



## Travelmate

*Re: Nitecore TM26 4000*



haworthj said:


> Hello all. This is my first post and I wanted to say that I have just purchased my first proper flashlight, which is the Nitecore TM 26 (The 4000 lumens version).I have to say, I am really impressed. At full chat it completely illuminates my field with a great throw.The one criticism I have is that it takes for ever to charge the 3400ma 18650 batteries. If I buy a dedicated charger, and I am thinking the Nitecore D4 digital one, will i get faster times. I understand that my batteries will probably be better maintained if I charge this way.Also, how often, with normal use, would I have to replace the o-ring, and re-lubricate?I love this thing.James



Can check something.

In TURBO mode how long the light can shine before stepping down to HIGH mode?

In HIGH mode how long the light can shine before it steps down to MEDIUM mode?

Please don't use under fan or in air-con environment

Thanks


----------



## haworthj

*Re: Nitecore TM26 4000*



Travelmate said:


> Can check something.
> 
> In TURBO mode how long the light can shine before stepping down to HIGH mode?
> 
> In HIGH mode how long the light can shine before it steps down to MEDIUM mode?
> 
> Please don't use under fan or in air-con environment
> 
> Thanks




I got 6 mins approx in turbo. It stepped down at 59 degrees. I'll have to experiment with High.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore TM26 4000*



Travelmate said:


> In TURBO mode how long the light can shine before stepping down to HIGH mode?



It really depends on conditions, mainly ambient temperature. Even holding the light in your hand will make a noticeable difference. That said, you are typically looking at three to five minutes of runtime on turbo before it steps down. You need to understand that it does NOT have a timer, though - it only steps down if it reaches a certain temperature (60 degrees Celsius).



Travelmate said:


> In HIGH mode how long the light can shine before it steps down to MEDIUM mode?



Multiple hours. There is no stepdown from high until the cells cannot provide enough power. The temperature-based stepdown only works on turbo, so you need to watch the temperature...it can get quite hot if you run it long enough on high. I ran it once for 1 hour 45 minutes on high, and it was still going strong, and no damage was done.


----------



## Travelmate

*Re: Nitecore TM26 4000*



thedoc007 said:


> It really depends on conditions, mainly ambient temperature. Even holding the light in your hand will make a noticeable difference. That said, you are typically looking at three to five minutes of runtime on turbo before it steps down. You need to understand that it does NOT have a timer, though - it only steps down if it reaches a certain temperature (60 degrees Celsius).
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple hours. There is no stepdown from high until the cells cannot provide enough power. The temperature-based stepdown only works on turbo, so you need to watch the temperature...it can get quite hot if you run it long enough on high. I ran it once for 1 hour 45 minutes on high, and it was still going strong, and no damage was done.



Thanks.

BTW I have the MM15 and in Mode 5 (1950 lumens) I can only hold it for 15 mins in my bare hand before it becomes too hot. Does the TM26 on HIGH mode (1900 lumens) exhibit the same issue like my MM15?

I'm asking this because when I tested the NITECORE TM06 in HIGH mode (1500 lumens) it automatically steps down after 5 minutes in my bare hand even the light don't feel hot to hold. It's strange that the step down takes place but externally I don't feel uncomfortable to hold. MEDIUM mode lumens is too low for my use in work.

Thanks again


----------



## Travelmate

*Re: Nitecore TM26 4000*



haworthj said:


> Hello all. This is my first post and I wanted to say that I have just purchased my first proper flashlight, which is the Nitecore TM 26 (The 4000 lumens version).
> 
> I have to say, I am really impressed. At full chat it completely illuminates my field with a great throw.
> 
> The one criticism I have is that it takes for ever to charge the 3400ma 18650 batteries. If I buy a dedicated charger, and I am thinking the Nitecore D4 digital one, will i get faster times. I understand that my batteries will probably be better maintained if I charge this way.
> 
> Also, how often, with normal use, would I have to replace the o-ring, and re-lubricate?
> 
> I love this thing.
> 
> James



You can buy charger with different charging currents (speeds) like the XTAR XP4

http://www.fstoplights.com/all-chargers/


----------



## haworthj

*Re: Nitecore TM26 4000*



Travelmate said:


> Thanks.
> 
> BTW I have the MM15 and in Mode 5 (1950 lumens) I can only hold it for 15 mins in my bare hand before it becomes too hot. Does the TM26 on HIGH mode (1900 lumens) exhibit the same issue like my MM15?
> 
> I'm asking this because when I tested the NITECORE TM06 in HIGH mode (1500 lumens) it automatically steps down after 5 minutes in my bare hand even the light don't feel hot to hold. It's strange that the step down takes place but externally I don't feel uncomfortable to hold. MEDIUM mode lumens is too low for my use in work.
> 
> Thanks again




I can confirm that it gets wickedly hot in TURBO mode. After about three mins it is untouchable. In HIGH, not so much and is manageable all the time.


----------



## haworthj

*Re: Nitecore TM26 4000*

many thanks


----------



## Travelmate

*Re: Nitecore TM26 4000*



haworthj said:


> I can confirm that it gets wickedly hot in TURBO mode. After about three mins it is untouchable. In HIGH, not so much and is manageable all the time.



Hi thanks.


----------



## JoeAsheville

*Re: Nitecore TM26 4000*

I am about to put a pair of these for sale...I figured that this thread would be appropriate to list first since you guys already know how great these lights are.

Both are perfect ano, both are 3500 lumen models. Only one has the box, all paperwork and accessories. The other has the holster only, and one emitter has an issue...likely just a cold solder joint which I haven't had time to fix.

PM your interest, or if this is an inappropriate post, let me know via PM and I'll delete. 

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## j333_76484

Just unboxed my 4,000 Lumens model. This is my first higher end flashlight (high end for me anyway). I was astonished, as not being able to use the other lights in the pics for comparison purposes, at just how small this thing actually is in the hand. Have not have a chance to use it yet as the batteries are charging but should have a full charge on them tonight by close to 10PM. Think I'll just have to wait up. Now I get to go back and re read this thread and try to pic up a few things to watch out for. Thanks for the review on the older version Turbo, this review is what made me buy this thing. Now have to wait A WHOLE WEEK for my TM36 to get here.


----------



## sarahze

Does anyone know how many lumen got when
the voltage drop to about 3.5-3.7 in Turbo mode of TM26?
Still can keep 4000lumen?


----------



## thedoc007

sarahze said:


> Does anyone know how many lumen got when
> the voltage drop to about 3.5-3.7 in Turbo mode of TM26?
> Still can keep 4000lumen?



I do not know the exact lumen output, but turbo mode is essentially direct drive...it drops along with voltage. You will get lower output at reduced voltage. Whether or not you will be able to tell the difference in practice is another matter. Human eyes are TERRIBLE light meters, and the change has to be either fairly large, or instantaneous for it to be easily noticeable. It is still plenty bright on turbo with discharged cells, and all other modes have extremely flat and consistent regulation.


----------



## j333_76484

Sweet. Just in time to get everything charged up and maybe even a little playtime before the Hurricane makes it's make up the east coast.


----------



## turboBB

j333_76484 said:


> Thanks for the review on the older version Turbo, this review is what made me buy this thing. Now have to wait A WHOLE WEEK for my TM36 to get here.



You're welcome! Saw your follow up post, looks like you're all set for some serious business (or fun) I really hope Joaquin has minimal impact but I think most of us will be prepared for any loss of light  

It's been years since I first posted this review but the original TM26 can still hang with the newer guys, you can see it in action vs. other large (and small) lights in this comparo vid (apologies for the wind noise but just turn the volume down since I've added captions):


----------



## NoNotAgain

j333_76484 said:


> Sweet. Just in time to get everything charged up and maybe even a little playtime before the Hurricane makes it's make up the east coast.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1181



Use the lowest setting on the TM26 as it will last a LONG time. Do a tail stand and on low, it will light up an entire room 16'x16'. I think Nitecore rates the TM26 close to 1000 hours on low.

If you need to get someones attention, the beacon signal on the TM36 works great.

Looks like you need more batteries.


----------



## j333_76484

NoNotAgain said:


> Use the lowest setting on the TM26 as it will last a LONG time. Do a tail stand and on low, it will light up an entire room 16'x16'. I think Nitecore rates the TM26 close to 1000 hours on low.
> 
> If you need to get someones attention, the beacon signal on the TM36 works great.
> 
> Looks like you need more batteries.



Thanks. I actually have 8 of the Nitecore 3400mAh batts. 4 were on the charger when I took the pic. Then also have the Nitecore battery pack in the pic So think I am good for the time being. Will be getting more with my next light though. Have not made my mind up yet on what I want though.



turboBB said:


> You're welcome! Saw your follow up post, looks like you're all set for some serious business (or fun) I really hope Joaquin has minimal impact but I think most of us will be prepared for any loss of light
> 
> It's been years since I first posted this review but the original TM26 can still hang with the newer guys, you can see it in action vs. other large (and small) lights in this comparo vid (apologies for the wind noise but just turn the volume down since I've added captions):




Will check the vid out in a bit, about chow time. But ya I love the TM 26. If it were just a shade smaller I bet alot of folks would "TRY" using it as an EDC  LOL Probably has been done already but I don;t think I will be going that route.

All I gotta do now is figure out where the best place to mount the handle is. I only have the one handle and guess I can mount it to the Nitecore battery pack. I just gotta try to figure out a position that will hopefully be a good place for the handle and still provide some degree of balance when used on the TM 26, 36 and what ever other lights in this series the battery pack with work with if I go that route (And probably will  )


----------



## NoNotAgain

I've got two of the handles.

I mounted one on a TM15 and the other on one of the TM36's. Just leave the mount slightly lose then turn the battery tube until the ligh lights up, then tighten the mount so that it allows for thumb pressure of the switch. If you're looking at the light from the battery compartment, the handle is in the 12 o'clock position and the switch is at 11 o'clock.

The TM36 for balance requires the handle about an inch from the threads.


----------



## j333_76484

NoNotAgain said:


> I've got two of the handles.
> 
> I mounted one on a TM15 and the other on one of the TM36's. Just leave the mount slightly lose then turn the battery tube until the ligh lights up, then tighten the mount so that it allows for thumb pressure of the switch. If you're looking at the light from the battery compartment, the handle is in the 12 o'clock position and the switch is at 11 o'clock.
> 
> The TM36 for balance requires the handle about an inch from the threads.



Gotcha Ya I already mounted it but kept the tension loose for right now. Its about an inch or so from the threads now installed on the 36. I wanna check it for balance on the TM 26 before tightening anymore.

In the process of trying to see if anyone knows where one could find a Cap/Cover for the Battery Pack to keep the business end covered when not in use. I posted a new thread up about it. Will keep looking till I come up with something.


----------



## NoNotAgain

Probably more than you want, but you asked for a cap.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#vinyl-caps/=z63r7k


----------



## j333_76484

NoNotAgain said:


> Probably more than you want, but you asked for a cap.
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#vinyl-caps/=z63r7k



Ya I am just now looking at a few sites. Mostly the folks that probably manufacture the caps mcmaster carr sells. LOL I'll come up with something. Threaded would be nice but something rubber and snug will fit the bill as well.


----------



## NoNotAgain

The largest supplier of plastic caps is caplug.com


----------



## j333_76484

Yep that is where I was.  Will look more soon and get some actual dimensions and such. I just saw they change the track of the expected hurricane to possibly track right up the Chesapeake Bay. Well Guess where I live? Oh boy. Anyway dark now. Going out to fiddle with the TM 36 and see what she can do.


----------



## NoNotAgain

j333_76484 said:


> Yep that is where I was.  Will look more soon and get some actual dimensions and such. I just saw they change the track of the expected hurricane to possibly track right up the Chesapeake Bay. Well Guess where I live? Oh boy. Anyway dark now. Going out to fiddle with the TM 36 and see what she can do.




Maybe Baghdad by the Sea, (both Annapolis and Baltimore) will go under water and drown all the rats. A foot of rain will flood main street Annapolis on a low tide much less high tide after a full moon.

The last hurricane that came up the Chesapeake Bay was Agnes. I lived there for many years until I got smart and found a better political climate.


----------



## SeamusORiley

NoNotAgain said:


> The largest supplier of plastic caps is caplug.com




Anything really good for the Nitecore TM 16?


----------



## ronanator

Hi - I seem to have had the exact same problem with my brand new TM26 as you have described. The batteries I purchased were also the NUON 18650's. I was wondering if you were ever able to fix this issue by trying different batteries? If so, which batteries solved your issue? I just want to make sure my issue is a battery issue rather than spending more money on batteries when it could also be a bad light.

Thank you.

Chris



joets185 said:


> So I unboxed my new TM26 last night and put 4 new NUON 18650s (2600ma 9wh) in it and plugged it in to charge. I excitedly rushed to it this morning only to be crestfallen to discover it will not go into turbo mode. Actually it goes into Turbo mode for a split second and then the unit locks up. The oled display goes off and the light must be plugged back into the charging cord to restart functioning. Are these batteries not sufficient or do I have a lemon?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe


----------



## NoNotAgain

Yank the batteries out of the light, then screw the battery tube back on so that it's snug. Now take a piece of masking tape and place it over the battery tube to the head of the light. Using a razor blade. slice the tape where the tube screws onto the light and remove the tube.

Install your batteries and reinstall the tube. Does the tape align or is the alignment coming up short? If it's short by a little bit, what you're probably seeing is that the light isn't making full contact with the batteries. When you place a load, the amperage draw is greater than the light contact being made. 

If you have a multimeter, check the voltage of the batteries and measure to two decimal places.


----------

